# /played: Eine etwas andere Betrachtung!



## Asphalaen (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
mir war heute bissl langweilig und so hab ich ein paar Rechnereien mit meiner /played-Time angestellt.
Da ich nebenbei noch n bissl webprogrammiere, habe ich für euch alle Rechnungen, die ich angestellt habe, mithilfe von PHP so umgesetzt, dass ihr nur euer Account-Erstellungs-Datum und die angezeigte /played-Zeit eingeben müsst, und schon bekommt ihr Facts auf den Tisch geknallt, die euch vielleicht erstaunen... Mich haben sie erstaunt, ich find's aber lustig, das mal von dieser Seite zu sehen!
Es ist garantiert kein Trojaner drin, das ist mein eigener Webspace!

http://rupran.einserver.de/files/work/played/spielzeit.php

Viel Spaß damit, gestylt ist das ganze noch nicht, kann ich aber auch noch machen!
Und postet mal eure Ergebnisse hier!!! Will ma wissen, wie das bei euch so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Asphalaen

Mein Ergebnis:



> /played: 73 Tage 5 Stunde(n)
> Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1757
> Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1223
> 
> ...



-----------------------
*Versionshistory:*

*16.6.2008:*
1.0: Release
1.1: Option für Stundenlohn eingebaut!
1.2: Ausgaben für den Acc eingebaut

*17.6.2008:*
1.3: Geld/gespielter Stunde implementiert & Styling

*18.6.2008*
1.4: Englische Version und Freimonat abgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://rupran.einserver.de/files/work/played/en/played.php

*20.6.2008*
1.5: Verhältnis Spielzeit / Lebenszeit optional abrufbar!

*3.7.2008*
*1.6 Cookie-Unterstützung für die eingegebenen Daten!*
-----------------------
*Feature-Requests:*


----------



## DoctorMef (16. Juni 2008)

#1
Wunderhübsch
Vielleicht mal ein Aufwecker für manche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------
/played: 13 Tage 18 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 07.07.2007: 330
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 345

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 0.96
Das sind umgerechnet 57.6 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 3.99% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6&#8364; für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 1980&#8364; verdient!


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juni 2008)

Omg, das sind Daten, die ich lieber gar nicht sehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nette Idee das Ganze.


----------



## reakaos (16. Juni 2008)

Hiho,


Ich habe mal grob den main + alle twinks gerechnet (bin noch drunter geblieben)

----------------------------------
/played: 95 Tage 0 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 30.06.2006: 2280
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 717

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.18
Das sind umgerechnet 190.8 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 13.25% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 13680€ verdient!

----------------------------------

ein Glück ich habe WOW seit 3 Wochen aufgegeben und alles gelöscht.

Danke fürs bissel skripten, dass bestätigt mich in meiner Entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Reakaos


----------



## dermoppi (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 172 Tage 16 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 03.03.2005: 4144
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1201

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.45
Das sind umgerechnet 207 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 14.38% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 24864€ verdient!


Sehr schön, aber beängstigend.


----------



## glurack (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 89 Tage 9 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 31.08.2005: 2145
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1020

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.1
Das sind umgerechnet 126 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 8.76% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 12870€ verdient! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cripe (16. Juni 2008)

Uff das hat mich jetz doch ein wenig schockiert :O

played: 80 Tage 20 Stunden 
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 20.09.2006: 1940
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 635

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.06
Das sind umgerechnet 183.6 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 12.73% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 11640€ verdient! 


Naja hab mittlerweile mit WoW aufgehört und bin auch zufrieden damit.


----------



## Bewl (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 35 Tage 18 Stunden 
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 26.01.2007: 858
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 507

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.69
Das sind umgerechnet 101.4 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 7.05% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 5148€ verdient!


OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Erschrekend


----------



## Cemaguey (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 126 Tage 13 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 08.06.05: 3037
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1104

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.75
Das sind umgerechnet 165 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 11.46% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 18222€ verdient!

doch so schlimm bei mir oO^^


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2008)

Da mein Stundenlohn deutlich höher ist, ist mir meine Spielzeit eigentlich egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cher-Bum (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 93 Tage 18 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 09.12.2005: 2250
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 920

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.45
Das sind umgerechnet 147 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 10.19% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 13500€ verdient!



Ich wäre so reich =)


----------



## Melih (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 60 Tage 15 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 23.3.05: 1455
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1181

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.23
Das sind umgerechnet 73.8 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 5.13% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 8730€ verdient!


naja das geht so wenn man bedenkt das mein account 3 jahre alt ist


----------



## Asphalaen (16. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Da mein Stundenlohn deutlich höher ist, ist mir meine Spielzeit eigentlich egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann den Stundenlohn auch noch dynamisch einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre aber sinnlos, weil es eh nur fiktiv is... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (16. Juni 2008)

dermoppi schrieb:


> /played: 172 Tage 16 Stunden
> Gespielte Stunden seit dem 03.03.2005: 4144
> Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1201
> 
> ...



Najo 3,5 stunden am tag halt ich jetzt nicht für sooo bedenklich. Wenn man das zb. auf We und Raids wo man dann länger on ist relativiert ist das eigentlich net viel. Angst machen würde mir eher ne 6-10 vorm komma lol


----------



## Trendy0Eistee (16. Juni 2008)

Das sind so sachen, die will man lieber gar nit wissen :O Da ich auch an der Arbeit spielen kann ist die Zeit auch dementsprechend höher:

/played: 323 Tage 15 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 07.03.2005: 7767
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1197

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.49
Das sind umgerechnet 389.4 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 27.04% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 46602€ verdient!


----------



## pikzo (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 23 Tage 13 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 28.02.2008: 565
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 109

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.18
Das sind umgerechnet 310.8 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 21.6% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 3390€ verdient!  XD !!! dazu kommen noch twinks dazu ^^ :/


----------



## herrscherdesklos (16. Juni 2008)

oh shit run 4 your life

______

/played: 25 Tage 0 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 30.06.07: 600
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 352

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.7
Das sind umgerechnet 102 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 7.1% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 3600€ verdient!


----------



## Shaure (16. Juni 2008)

zum glück hab ich nur meinen main gemacht...und bei mir isses auch nicht so viel wie gedacht, erwartet....erhofft kann man jetzt ja nicht sagen


----------



## Defoga (16. Juni 2008)

Gute idee find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon komisch das mal so zu sehen.. Besonders der prozentuale Anteil am Leben ist wenn man dann noch Schlafen, was auch ca 1/3 ausmacht, Essen, aufm desk gammeln etc dazurechnet..


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2008)

Das mit den Prozentualen Anteil ist eher ungenau bis ungültig...
Wenn ich hier lese 21 % seitdem man spielt o.O das isn 1/5 des gesamt lebens dort, das finde ich aber net so^^ Ich verbringe doch kein 5-tel meines Lebens vor wow ??


----------



## Asphalaen (16. Juni 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mit den Prozentualen Anteil ist eher ungenau bis ungültig...
> Wenn ich hier lese 21 % seitdem man spielt o.O das isn 1/5 des gesamt lebens dort, das finde ich aber net so^^ Ich verbringe doch kein 5-tel meines Lebens vor wow ??



Naja, ungenau ist das nicht.
Das ist die Anzahl der Tage, die du als /played hast geteilt durch die Tage seit Accounterstellung.
Ergibt genau diese Prozentzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das so viel ist, dann ist das auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironman (16. Juni 2008)

Sehr ... schön, dass du es gemacht es (das scripten und so)
Sehr BEÄNGSTIGEND -.-' vlt hör ich doch auf... wenn sowas 8% meines lebens seitdem ausmacht -.-'' 

----------------------------

/played: 54 Tage 1 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 25.08.06: 1297
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 661

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.96
Das sind umgerechnet 117.6 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 8.18% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 7782€ verdient!


----------



## Luzifér182 (16. Juni 2008)

*Ach du scheise:*

/played: 44 Tage 18 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 15.12.2007: 1074
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 184

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.84
Das sind umgerechnet 350.4 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 24.32% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 6444€ verdient!


Ich bin aber nicht Arbeitslos^^, Ich hab nur mit WoW angefangen als ich ca 3Monate Urlaub hatte^^also nach Schulabschluss die ganze zeit wo mann nix tut bis die Lehre am 1.September beginnt. Diese Zeit hab ich viel zu viel mit WoW verbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (16. Juni 2008)

Hm sehr merkwürdig *g* vielleicht bin ich ja doch ein chinafarmer und weis es nur nicht *g*
habe Mians + Twinks genommen und zusammen gerechnet in die Played, dabei bin ich nebenbei noch vollberufstätig ^^

/played: 387 Tage 13 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 12.02.2005: 9301
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1220

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 7.62
Das sind umgerechnet 457.2 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 31.77% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 55806€ verdient!


----------



## stefan2910 (16. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub ich zogg zuviel ^^


/played: 30 Tage 7 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 30.10.2008: 727
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: -136

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): -5.35
Das sind umgerechnet -321 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: -22.27% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 4362€ verdient!


----------



## Bamboocha a.k.a. Bàm (16. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal genau die Anzahl Tage gezählt, in denen mein Account nich eingefroren war, da ich einige Wochen Pause hatte zwischen einigen Gamecards. Ich hab dann die Anzahl Tage vom heutigen Tag zurückgezählt. Hat mich nicht so sehr überrascht:

played: 9 Tage 16 Stunden 
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 11.02.2008: 232
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 126

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.84
Das sind umgerechnet 110.4 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 7.67% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 1392€ verdient!


----------



## Dahir (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 91 Tage 19 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 08.06.2006: 2203
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 739

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.98
Das sind umgerechnet 178.8 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 12.42% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 13218€ verdient!

Danke fürs scripten! Hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass das so viel ist, kommen noch twinks dazu und ich habe zwischendruch ca 3 monate pause gemacht, das heißt die % gehen noch was höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rockter (16. Juni 2008)

lol lustig :-)

/played: 264 Tage 39 Stunden 
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 17.02.06: 6375
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 850

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 7.5
Das sind umgerechnet 450 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 31.25% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6&#8364; für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 38250&#8364; verdient!


Oo zum glück hab ich das spiel vor 2 monaten an den nagel gehängt *ggg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Islanzadiy (16. Juni 2008)

played: 1 Tage 23 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 17.12.2007: 47
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 182

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 0.26
Das sind umgerechnet 15.6 Minuten!

Prozentualer Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 1.08% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 282€ verdient!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kann ich ja noch ganz ganz lange spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 13101987 (16. Juni 2008)

Hui, ich dachte ich läge so bei 1,5 std am Tag...-.-

/played: 77 Tage 6 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 01.04.2007: 1854
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 442

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.19
Das sind umgerechnet 251.4 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 17.48% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 06&#8364; hättest du insgesamt 11124&#8364; verdient!

Und das ganze neben 40 Std Schule in der Woche...Oo


----------



## Brisk7373 (16. Juni 2008)

lohn_2/played: 40 Tage 00 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 03.09.2007: 960
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 287

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.34
Das sind umgerechnet 200.4 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 13.94% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 1.10€ hättest du insgesamt 1056€ verdient!


*PS : wenn es nach nem 1€ job ginge (1.10€) hätte ich 1056euro verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## BurningShaddow (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 73 Tage 17 Stunden
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 12.01.2007: 1769
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 521

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.4
Das sind umgerechnet 204 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 14.15% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6€ hättest du insgesamt 10614,00€ verdient!


Naja was für ein Glück das mir das Spiel langsam sehr langweilig wird.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KriX (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 206 Tage 9 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 03.07.2006: 4953
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 714

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.94
Das sind umgerechnet 416.4 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 28.9% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 29718,00€ verdient!

*Angst hab*


----------



## Winn (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 94 Tage 3 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 31.12.2005: 2259
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 898

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.52
Das sind umgerechnet 151.2 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 10.48% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 13554€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 360€


gut zu wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xgribbelfix (16. Juni 2008)

Naja ^^ Geht ja noch wenn man manch andere hier anguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/played: 41 Tage 7 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 12.02.2005: 991
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1220

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 0.81 
Das sind umgerechnet 48.6 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 3.38% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6&#8364; für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 5946&#8364; verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364;/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480&#8364;


----------



## Dalarana@Onyxia (16. Juni 2008)

Sehr cool gemacht echt Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





played: 20 Tage 5 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 17.12.2007: 485
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 182

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.66
Das sind umgerechnet 159.6 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 11.1% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 15,00€ hättest du insgesamt 7275,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 72€


----------



## Pumajäger (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 40 Tage 0 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 01.06.2007: 960
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 381

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.52
Das sind umgerechnet 151.2 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 10.5% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 5760,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 156€

-------------

Naja verdienen hätte ich mit 15 Jahre nichts können also ist das schon mal nicht erschreckend.

Aber das ist nur die Playtime von Main und twinks und nicht die Zeit die ich auf Buffed war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja 10,5% Sind nicht wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich hab schon soo viel Geld dafür ausgegeben  

Naja hatte auch mal kurze Pausen dirnn aber sonst ... 

Spiel 20€ 
BC    20€

Darin hatte ich mit zwei mal test acc einmal normal und einmal BC Test (ich nutze alles voll aus^^) 

30 
10
10
  Tage ink. 
-----
50

ein Monat pause
30
---
80

375-80=295
= 10 * 12€ = 120€ + 40 = 160€              

Stimmt also doch ...

Sag mal wohher hab ich die Kohle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erschreckend   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja andere haben Hohe Handyrechnungen und ich zahl in 6 Mon 20€ fürs Handy wenn überhaupt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was geben andere Leute für Alk aus da kommen in der Woche 160€ zusammen. 
Doch nicht so Erschreckend^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teasy1204 (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 28 Tage 15:45:37 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 29.04.2005: 687
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1144

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 0.6
Das sind umgerechnet 36 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 2.5% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 4122€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 456€


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 32 Tage 3 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 03.11.2007: 771
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 226

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.41
Das sind umgerechnet 204.6 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 14.21% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 4626,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 84€

oha^^


----------



## Mofeist (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 185 Tage 5 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 13.09.2006: 4445
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 642

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.92 
Das sind umgerechnet 415.2 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 28.85% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 26670,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 252€


----------



## Syrics (16. Juni 2008)

puhh...also wenn jemand der 7 stunden gespielt hat am tag 31% hat...okay:ich hab keinen test gemacht da ich die meiste zeit auf einem privatserver gespielt hab in meiner 'wow zeit'.ich und ein freund waren uns dem suchtausmas bewusst....aber wir sind 100%in die sucht gefallen....am wochende waren 13 stunden drinne....(ohne zu übertreiben) 13 und 14 jahre....in der schule abgekackt.....in der woche...hausis bei wow...durchgespielt....hauptsache wow...der größte fehler den ich bis jezt begangen habe.zum glück habe ich und mein freund aufgehört...will nicht wissen was beim test rausgekommen wäre....

waren wir die einzigen?

sonst gehts mir aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldali (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 71 Tage 11 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 21.07.2006: 1715
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 696

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.46
Das sind umgerechnet 147.6 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 10.27% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 10290,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 276€

öhm ja? egal!


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

ansich ist mir das egal wieviel geld ich hätte
wenn ich nicht zocken würd ich an ne party gehn/was mit kolegen unternemen/tv kuken u.s.w

wobei ich für 6euro nie und nimmer arbeiten würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja 8stunden mal 5 reicht mir mehr als ..
und wow ist zumindest billiger als rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradius (16. Juni 2008)

ich hätte viel geld verdient^^ 
/played: 650 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 11.01.2006: 15610
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 887

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 17.6
Das sind umgerechnet 1056 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 73.33% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6&#8364; für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 93660&#8364; verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364;/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 348&#8364;


----------



## Ichselbstenst (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 28 Tage 21 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 27.03.2007: 693
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 447

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.55 
Das sind umgerechnet 93 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 6.46% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 5,00€ hättest du insgesamt 3465,00€ verdient!

Nur 6% ich hätte mehr erwartet^^


----------



## boogi18 (16. Juni 2008)

@ Dradius

ich glaube du zockst zu viel XD!! 73 % deines Lebens omg!


----------



## Black_Deadman (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 51 Tage 4 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 20.09.2006: 1228
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 635

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.93
Das sind umgerechnet 115.8 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 8.06% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 7368,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 252€

ist aber nur mein Main also finds doch gar nicht so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg BlackDeadman


----------



## Dradius (16. Juni 2008)

boogi18 schrieb:


> @ Dradius
> 
> ich glaube du zockst zu viel XD!! 73 % deines Lebens omg!


ja was kann ich den dafür also i wie stimmt da was net^^ spiele doch erst seit dem 11.01.2006 also da ist was falsch eingestellt^^


----------



## KruG (16. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal nur die Zeit genommen, die mein Account auch bezahlt war ... mache immer mal wieder Pause für ein paar Monate ... und das Erstellungsdatum ist demnach nicht das Echte.

->
/played: 112 Tage 15 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 14.03.2007: 2703
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 460

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.88
Das sind umgerechnet 352.8 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 24.48% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 16218,00€ verdient!
<-


----------



## Alaniel (16. Juni 2008)

naja nich grade viel xD



> /played: 141 Tage 9 Stunde(n)
> Gespielte Stunden seit dem 23.01.2006: 3393
> Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 875
> 
> ...


----------



## vicec (16. Juni 2008)

Bundeswehr, Monate Urlaub, Wow gekauft und in der Zeit wo Kollegen arbeiten sind und ich sonst nichts zu tun hab wird gespielt. Hätte ja nicht gedacht das das doch soviel ist


/played: 48 Tage 22 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 23.12.2007: 1174
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 176

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.67
Das sind umgerechnet 400.2 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 27.79% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 7044,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 72€


----------



## Sinizae (16. Juni 2008)

Vote 4 Sticky ^^

Sehr geiles Teil, aber bissl erschreckend...

/played: 72 Tage Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 21.08.2006: 1728
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 665

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.6
Das sind umgerechnet 156 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 10.83% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 10368,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 264€



Auf die 72 Tage hab ich abgerundet, weil ich beim zusammenzählen von 5 Chars auf 72,xy Tage gekommen bin.
Schon erschreckend... wenn ich überleg, dass ich das letzte halbe Jahr fast gar nicht gespielt hab, was ich dann in den 1,5 Jahren davor gespielt hab ôO
Die Accountkosten find ich eigentlich gar nicht schlimm... was ich verdient hätte dagegen schon xD


----------



## Unexcelledx (16. Juni 2008)

Nice teil Hab zwar keinen Acc mehr ums auszuprobieren aber finde das ding lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3r1k (16. Juni 2008)

danke jetzt fühl ich mich schlecht und denke ich bin ein freak ._.


----------



## Denewardtor (16. Juni 2008)

ich brauch dein komischen Schnick-Schnack nciht^^ hab ich mir selber ausgerechnet.... 90Spieltage in ca 365Realtagen---> jeden Tag fast 6Stunden on

davon waren fast 3Monate Urlaub, wo ich kein wow hatte--->eigentlich über 8Stunden dann?^^ Oo


----------



## Chronon (16. Juni 2008)

sehr erschreckend oO

/played: 6 Tage 15 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 23.05.2008: 159
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 24

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.63
Das sind umgerechnet 397.8 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 27.6% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!


----------



## bejane (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 198 Tage 14 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 11.02.2005: 4766
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1221

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.9
Das sind umgerechnet 234 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 16.26% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 20,00€ hättest du insgesamt 95320,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480€


----------



## Annovella (16. Juni 2008)

meins wollt ihr gar nich wissen cO gut das ich den pc meist nur nebenbei laufen hab und was anderes mach^^

/played: 211 Tage 50 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 30.05.2006: 5114
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 748

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.84
Das sind umgerechnet 410.4 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 28.49% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 30684,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 300€

sind nur ca angaben... hab den acc glaub 1 jahr laenger und paar weniger tage played ^^


----------



## Tikume (16. Juni 2008)

Das ist ungefähr so wie die Rechnungen wieviel Zeit seines Lebens man auf dem Klo verbracht hat oder in der Bahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freizeit ist nunmal Freizeit, ich habe nicht wirklich das Bedürfniss noch einen 2t Job anzunehmen in meiner Freizeit - was bringt mir also eine Stundenlohn Berechnung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GANDIgandi25 (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 120 Tage 14 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 17.02.2007: 2894
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 485

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.97 
Das sind umgerechnet 358.2 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 24.86% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 17364,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 192€


----------



## Ferrates (16. Juni 2008)

Hm, weniger als erwartet, aber trotzdem recht viel Oo


/played: 117 Tage 15 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 26.01.2006: 2823
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 872

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.24 
Das sind umgerechnet 194.4 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 13.49% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6&#8364; für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 16938&#8364; verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364;/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 348&#8364;


----------



## lukss (16. Juni 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> ich hätte viel geld verdient^^
> /played: 650 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
> Gespielte Stunden seit dem 11.01.2006: 15610
> Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 887
> ...


das ist doch mal was ca. 3/4 des lebens wow gespielt, was müsstest du dann für ein leben führen->schlafen, essen, wow, schlafen, essen, wow, schlafen, usw


----------



## Thex- (16. Juni 2008)

ich hoffe du zeichnest die daten der user deiner seite seite auf(anonym), und kannst in ner woche ne interessante statistik zeigen ^^


----------



## celion (16. Juni 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> /played: 211 Tage 50 Stunde(n)



???????

/played: 328 Tage 7 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 06.06.2005: 7879
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1106

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 7.12
Das sind umgerechnet 427.2 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 29.68% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 47274,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 432€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da bin ich ja ein richtig alter Hase


----------



## Asphalaen (16. Juni 2008)

Thex- schrieb:


> ich hoffe du zeichnest die daten der user deiner seite seite auf(anonym), und kannst in ner woche ne interessante statistik zeigen ^^



Leider nicht, aber das geht ja hier genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magolin (16. Juni 2008)

Das wäre heftig !!!!! xD alles andere is peanuts


/played: 1262 Tage 5 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 01.01.2005: 30293
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1262

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 24
Das sind umgerechnet 1440 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 100.02% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 13,50€ hättest du insgesamt 408955,50€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 492€


----------



## agolbur (16. Juni 2008)

hab jetzt mal ne andere rechnung angestellt:

wie viel wow anteil von meinen gesammten leben genommen hat (angenommene zahl wenn ich sterbe 80)

95 (/played) / 29.200 (80x365) * 100 = 0,325 %

damit hab ich (bis jetzt!) im gesammten 0,325% meines lebens mit wow spielen verbracht^^ 

mal schaun ob es mit lichking 0,4%-0,5% werden oder ich doch eher aufhöre


----------



## theriggiboy (16. Juni 2008)

/played: 51 Tage 2 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 08.12.2006: 1226
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 556

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.21
Das sind umgerechnet 132.6 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 9.19% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 1,00€ hättest du insgesamt 1226,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 216€

*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shredder87 (17. Juni 2008)

So hier mal mein Ergebnis...

/played: 205 Tage 8 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 22.02.2005: 4928
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1210

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.07
Das sind umgerechnet 244.2 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 16.97% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 29568,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480€

Habt Spass damit und bevor fragen kommen. Ja ich habe keine Arbeit bsw. keine Ausbildung. Wer was hat kann gerne eine PN an mich schicken.

MFG


----------



## Travis_rd (17. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## Travis_rd (17. Juni 2008)

.
Kumpel liegt bei 21%... Ich bei 6%


----------



## Asphalaen (17. Juni 2008)

Es heißt doch, wieviel du *seit Erstellung* gezockt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das is unabhängig vom Alter der Person


----------



## Travis_rd (17. Juni 2008)

jop sorry, hab ich ueberlesen
Das waere aber auch interessant, wie groß der Anteil an einem gesamten Leben ist...


----------



## Frek01 (17. Juni 2008)

vielen dank recht cooles werk was du da getan hast

bei mir meine main chars zusammen gerechnet un auf ne schöne zahl gerundet... 150 würde des so aussehen

/played: 150 Tage 00 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 12.03.2005: 3600
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1192

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.02
Das sind umgerechnet 181.2 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 12.58% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 21600€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 468€


----------



## Frek01 (17. Juni 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> ich hätte viel geld verdient^^
> /played: 650 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
> Gespielte Stunden seit dem 11.01.2006: 15610
> Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 887
> ...


öhm krank?


----------



## SohnDesRaben (17. Juni 2008)

wäre es dem TE möglich, wirklich noch was einzubauen, was den die wow playtime mit der lebenszeit vergleicht? 
kenn mich mit php net aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sehr gute seite, nun weiß ich warum ich aufgehört hab.^^


----------



## Bashi (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 156 Tage 20 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 12.02.2005: 3764
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1220

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.09
Das sind umgerechnet 185.4 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 12.86% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 22584,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480€

Hm, hätte mehr erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber liegt wohl daran, dass ich zwischendurch ne arg lange Pause hatte ^^ 

LG Bashi


----------



## Castro (17. Juni 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Omg, das sind Daten, die ich lieber gar nicht sehen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol ,genau so isses ^^


----------



## cabana (17. Juni 2008)

omg-.-

/played: 39 Tage 2 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 11.12.2007: 938
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 188

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.99
Das sind umgerechnet 299.4 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 20.79% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 5628,00€ verdient!


----------



## Manhunt (17. Juni 2008)

Alter Falter, dass es ganz so viel ist, hätt ich dann doch nicht gedacht -.-



/played: 156 Tage Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 29.11.2005: 3744
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 930

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.03
Das sind umgerechnet 241.8 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 16.77% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 8,00€ hättest du insgesamt 29952,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 372€


----------



## HostileRecords (17. Juni 2008)

ich glaub ich quitte noch morgen.. das is echt hart :x

/played: 149 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 22.4.2005: 3586
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1152

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.11
Das sind umgerechnet 186.6 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 12.97% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 21516,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 456€


----------



## Shrukan (17. Juni 2008)

ich fands jetzt gerade irgendwie eigenartig, dass mein antivirenprogramm auf einmal ausschlug als ich auf die Seite kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiko (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 388 Tage 23 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 11,02,2005: 9335
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 3110

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3
Das sind umgerechnet 180 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 12.51% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 56010,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 1224€


----------



## Asphalaen (17. Juni 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ich fands jetzt gerade irgendwie eigenartig, dass mein antivirenprogramm auf einmal ausschlug als ich auf die Seite kam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm... nein^^
An der Seite kanns definitiv nicht liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vorcé (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 189 Tage 9 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 27.12.2005: 4545
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 902

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.04
Das sind umgerechnet 302.4 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 21% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 27270,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 360€


:X
mit allen twinks


----------



## Alpax (17. Juni 2008)

oO .. nice .. ich spiele pro tag über 4 stunden ... oO .. und das is nur der schnitt .. zomfg


----------



## Bellthane (17. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie kann ich mir das mit dem prozentualen Anteil auch nicht glauben. Von welcher
Zahl bist du da bitte ausgegangen? Bzw. wie hast du das gerechnet??


----------



## Asphalaen (17. Juni 2008)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mir das mit dem prozentualen Anteil auch nicht glauben. Von welcher
> Zahl bist du da bitte ausgegangen? Bzw. wie hast du das gerechnet??



Wie bereits früher erwähnt:
Einfache Rechnung: Gespielte Stundenzahl geteilt durch Stundenzahl seit Eröffnung des Accounts
Kommt der prozentuale Anteil der Spielstunden an allen Stunden seitdem heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Molos (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 182 Tage 15 Stunde(n) (mit allen twinks^^)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 17.02.06: 4383
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 851

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.15
Das sind umgerechnet 309 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 21.46% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 26298,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 336€


zum glück arbeite ich seit ein paar monaten wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 291 Tage 19 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 15.04.05: 7003
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1159

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.04
Das sind umgerechnet 362.4 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 25.18% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 42018€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 456€


Man bedenke das ich eigentlich noch seperat dazu WAR zocken "wollte" O_o mir scheint ich sollts wohl lassen.


----------



## -coRe (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 177 Tage 1 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 10.02.2006: 4249
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 858

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.95
Das sind umgerechnet 297 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 20.63% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 10,00€ hättest du insgesamt 42490,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 336€


hmm ich höre mit wow auf und das hat mich nurnoch darin bestärkt :x
die macht der zahlen.. kein wunder hab ich für nix zeit :/
30-40% meiner wach-zeit in wow investiert ca. neben dem abi.. naja was solls bestanden und nun beginnt ein neuer abschnitt.. zum glück...


----------



## Phobius (17. Juni 2008)

Das ist mal ne nette Idee (erinnert mich irgendwie an das eine PC-Games Heft ... ^^).

Habe jetzt meine Played-Daten nicht im Kopf, werde mir das aber bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen und das Ergebniss hier posten (auch wenn es mich davor graut ^^).

Wie ist das aber mit Account-Einfrierungen? Diese werden anscheind nicht mit einbezogen oder?
Und nein, das ist keine Kritik, da ich mir vorstellen kann wie schwer das umzusetzen ist, ist mir nur so aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Asphalaen (17. Juni 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne nette Idee (erinnert mich irgendwie an das eine PC-Games Heft ... ^^).
> 
> Habe jetzt meine Played-Daten nicht im Kopf, werde mir das aber bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen und das Ergebniss hier posten (auch wenn es mich davor graut ^^).
> 
> ...



Jo, das ist nicht sooo einfach zu machen.
Theoretisch kann ich noch ein Feld einbauen, wo man die Anzahl der Tage einträgt, die der Acc inaktiv war... aber ich weiß net so recht, ob sich das wirklich lohnt... mal sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vollkornbrot (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 120 Tage Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 21.09.2006: 2880
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 635

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.54
Das sind umgerechnet 272.4 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 18.9% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 7,50€ hättest du insgesamt 21600,00€ verdient!




ich wusste ja das ich viel spiel aber so viel O.o dass ich da den Abschluß so gut hingekriegt hab :O


----------



## Bellthane (17. Juni 2008)

Asphalaen schrieb:


> Wie bereits früher erwähnt:
> Einfache Rechnung: Gespielte Stundenzahl geteilt durch Stundenzahl seit Eröffnung des Accounts
> Kommt der prozentuale Anteil der Spielstunden an allen Stunden seitdem heraus
> 
> ...




Dann passt aber die Formulierung nicht ganz. Wenn man es so nimmt wie es dasteht,
dann ist diese Rechnung anscheinend auf die gesamte Lebenszeit eines Menschen zu 
rechnen. Da müsste nur die Formulierung entsprechend geändert werden.

So in etwa: Seit deiner Accounterstellung hast du XX,XX% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht.


----------



## Foertel (17. Juni 2008)

Mensch Mensch, endlich hat sich mal bezahlt gemacht das ich vor der Löschung eines jeden bisherigen Chars die /played Time in ein Word Dokument eingetragen habe, endlich hat mir meine Macke mal was genützt Oo

Nachdenklich stimmt mich das schon irgendwie, vor allem wenn ich bedenke das der Account auch teilweise inaktiv war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_
/played: 46 Tage 8 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 09.03.2007: 1112
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 466

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.39
Das sind umgerechnet 143.4 Minuten!

Anteil der Spielzeit an deiner Lebenszeit seitdem: 9.94% deines Lebens hast du mit WoW verbracht, seit du deinen Account erstellt hast!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 16,50&#8364; hättest du insgesamt 18348,00&#8364; verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364;/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 180&#8364;_




Wobei man auch sagen muss das denke ich jeder von uns das kennt das der WoW Account einfach mal an ist bis man sich automatisch ausloggt, ist bei mir recht oft, wenn ich zur Arbeit muss oder so is der recht oft beim gehen noch an, das Ergebniss is also etwas verfälscht ^^

Letztes EdithXD: Im Endeffekt kommen denke ich so 3 bis 3.5 Stunden täglich hin wenn man nur die aktive Zeit rechnen würde.


----------



## Asphalaen (17. Juni 2008)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Dann passt aber die Formulierung nicht ganz. Wenn man es so nimmt wie es dasteht,
> dann ist diese Rechnung anscheinend auf die gesamte Lebenszeit eines Menschen zu
> rechnen. Da müsste nur die Formulierung entsprechend geändert werden.
> 
> So in etwa: Seit deiner Accounterstellung hast du XX,XX% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht.



Ok, werde ich gleich machen!
Edit: Ist geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Shákal~ (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 350 Tage 22 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit dem 21.05.2007: 8422
Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 393

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 21.43
Das sind umgerechnet 1285.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung hast du insgesamt 89.29% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 7,00€ hättest du insgesamt 58954,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 156€

ICH BIN NICHT SÜCHTIG OKAAAAAAY ?!!!?!?


----------



## Thedynamike (17. Juni 2008)

> Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 0.82
> Das sind umgerechnet 49.2 Minuten!



Skandal! 49min am Tag Unterhaltung. Lieber noch mehr Arbeiten. Sollen doch Andere von meiner Arbeit profitieren und sich Unterhaltung gönnen. Ich arbeite lieber!



> Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 624€



Das hat mich dann schon etwas erschrocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koksininjo (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 255 Tage 16 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 6136
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 612

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 10.03
Das sind umgerechnet 601.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 14.10.2006 hast du insgesamt 41.78% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 36816,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 240€



HELP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (17. Juni 2008)

Und wo bekommt man als Arbeitsloser einen Stundenlohn von 6€ her?

...


----------



## SuperLooser (17. Juni 2008)

Oh hätte jetzt mit einer höheren täglichen Spielzeit gerechnet:

/played: 136 Tage Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3264
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  657

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.97
Das sind umgerechnet 298.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 30.08.2006 hast du insgesamt 20.7% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 16,00€ hättest du insgesamt 52224,00€ verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 264€


Habe da mal meinen Realen Bruttostundenlohn eingegeben.Wär ja ein schönes Auto.....aber wenn ich bedenke jeden tag 5 Stunden länger arbeitem?Neeee....dann lieber vor sich hin daddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saat4ever (17. Juni 2008)

oO bisschen heftig finde ich, ist nur mein Hexer seine Zeit eingerechnet, wenn man da noch meine anderen 2 Chars dazu rechen würde.... 
ganz klar viel zu viel Zeit verbracht mit WoW

/played: 194 Tage 6 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 4662
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1101

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.23
Das sind umgerechnet 253.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 12.06.2005 hast du insgesamt 17.64% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 13,00€ hättest du insgesamt 60606,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 432€


----------



## Mick1888 (17. Juni 2008)

Sehr witzige idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






/played: 10 Tage 12 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 252
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  144

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.75
Das sind umgerechnet 105 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 25.01.2008 hast du insgesamt 7.29% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 1512,00€ (Brutto) verdient!


----------



## Tk_Seppel (17. Juni 2008)

oha >.<

/played: 105 Tage 9 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2529
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  483

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.24
Das sind umgerechnet 314.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 20.02.2007 hast du insgesamt 21.82% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 15174,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 192€


----------



## Daretina (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 80 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1930
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  514

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.75
Das sind umgerechnet 225 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 20.01.2007 hast du insgesamt 15.65% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!


aber mal ehrlich.. mach das gleiche bei nicht WoW spielern mitm Fernsehr ^^ da kommst doch bei vielen auf 50% o_O 
z.b. vor der arbeit.. entweder vorm fernsehr hocken und nichts tun oder in wow und 2 daylis machen neben dem kaffee ^^ solang keiner mit mir redet mach i alles xD 
finds nich erschreckend.. mir is das voll bewust ^^


----------



## Lordcocain (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 351 Tage 19 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 8443
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  483

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 17.48 
Das sind umgerechnet 1048.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 20.02.2007 hast du insgesamt 72.83% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 50658,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 192€

OMG!
Ich weis, ich hatte mal n kleines Suchtptoblem aber das es so heftig war hätte ich net gedacht.
Naja mitlerweile bin ich eh nur am WE online!xD


----------



## Deacon1980 (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 32 Tage 23 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 791
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1137

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 0.7
Das sind umgerechnet 42 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 07.05.05 hast du insgesamt 2.9% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 15,00€ hättest du insgesamt 11865,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 444€

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das ist nur ein Char von mir ... und mein momentaner Std. Lohn ...
Echt Hammer ... OMG


----------



## campino76 (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 64 Tage 22 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1558
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  234

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.66
Das sind umgerechnet 399.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 27.10.2007 hast du insgesamt 27.74% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 9,16€ hättest du insgesamt 14271,28€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 96€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justblue (17. Juni 2008)

Du könntest noch einbauen, wie viel eine Stunde WoW-Spielzeit gekostet hat. Dann würde sich herausstellen, dass WoW zwar ein Zeitfresser ist, aber auch ein extrem billiges Hobby.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (17. Juni 2008)

reakaos schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> 
> Ich habe mal grob den main + alle twinks gerechnet (bin noch drunter geblieben)
> ...





Omg................

/played: 87 Tage 1016,9 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3104
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  640

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.85
Das sind umgerechnet 291 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 16.09.06 hast du insgesamt 20.21% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 18624€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 252€


----------



## Trinex (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 45 Tage 23 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1103
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  730

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.51 
Das sind umgerechnet 90.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 18.06.2006 hast du insgesamt 6.3% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 90,00€ hättest du insgesamt 99270,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 288€

---------------

net übern stundensatz wundern, ich hab den durchschnittlichen genommen, manchmal ist es etwas drüber und manchmal etwas drunter. ist auch nur der externe stundensatz, nicht das was ich tatsächlich bekomme


----------



## Huutch (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 87 Tage 1016,9 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3104
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  640

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.85
Das sind umgerechnet 291 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 16.09.06 hast du insgesamt 20.21% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 18624€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 252€


----------



## justblue (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 150 Tage Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3600
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1143

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.15 
Das sind umgerechnet 189 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 01.05.2005 hast du insgesamt 13.12% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 21600€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 456€

Preis, den du für eine Stunde WoW gezahlt hast: 0,13€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dafür, dass ich 40 Stunden in der Woche arbeite, ist das tatsächlich sehr viel...


----------



## Jonathan v. G. (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Selbstständig seit 5 Jahren und ich würde nicht sagen das man WOW gegen seinen Stundenlohn rechnen sollte - denn wenn man ja nicht wow spielen würde, würde man TV schauen oder PS3 zocken o.ä.

Rechnen ich die Zeit zusammen die ich vorm TV war wäre ich nun Mio.

Spielen muss sein, übertreibts halt nicht!


----------



## Cazor (17. Juni 2008)

jaja, war ja klar:

/played: 133 Tage 12 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3204
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  616

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.2 
Das sind umgerechnet 312 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 10.10.2006 hast du insgesamt 21.67% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 25,00€ hättest du insgesamt 80100,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 240€

Mann mann, den nehm ich seit geraumer Zeit nur zum farmen.. was ist mit den anderen Chars auf 4 Servern^^


----------



## Tr0ll3 (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 12 Tage 23 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 311
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  441

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 0.71
Das sind umgerechnet 42.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 03.04.2007 hast du insgesamt 2.94% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 1866€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 168€

hab aber schon im März aufgehört


----------



## Gihmp (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 62 Tage 01 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1489
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  193

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 7.72
Das sind umgerechnet 463.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 07.12.2007 hast du insgesamt 32.15% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 8934,00€ (Brutto) verdient!


huch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 35 Tage 6 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 846
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  37

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 22.86 
Das sind umgerechnet 1371.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 11.05.2008 hast du insgesamt 95.27% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 5076,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 12€


Das kann aber net ganz sein oder? Hab ich was falsch gemacht?! ^^

mfg


----------



## Zoidee (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 148 Tage 5 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3557
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1017

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.5
Das sind umgerechnet 210 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 04.09.2005 hast du insgesamt 14.57% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 21342€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 396€


----------



## moorhuhnxx (17. Juni 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> T7 wird kommen, so sicher wie T8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


echt cool gemacht...
--------
/played: 15 Tage 0 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 360
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  229

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.57
Das sind umgerechnet 94.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 01.11.2007 hast du insgesamt 6.55% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 2160,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 96€


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Da mein Stundenlohn deutlich höher ist, ist mir meine Spielzeit eigentlich egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, ich fänd 6 Euro auch ziemlich traurig, selbst wenn es netto wäre... Davon abgesehen spielt man WoW in der Regel in der Freizeit in der man sich das als Erholung gutschreiben kann *g*
Ich find 1,5h Wow im Schnitt pro Tag ok. Bei mir hat WoW fast komplett das Fernsehen abgelöst und das war in der Regel mehr als 1,5h pro Tag.

Grüße
wolke


----------



## lenon (17. Juni 2008)

da kommt wieder mal die frage der sucht auf ?


----------



## Angelheart0603 (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 30 Tage 1 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 721
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  514

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.4
Das sind umgerechnet 84 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 20.01.2007 hast du insgesamt 5.84% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 4326,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 204€


----------



## BeneXVI (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 18 Tage 14 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 446
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  128

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.48 
Das sind umgerechnet 208.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 10.02.2008 hast du insgesamt 14.52% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!


..eindeutig zu viel


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 22 Tage 3 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 531
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  345

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.54 
Das sind umgerechnet 92.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 8.7.2007 hast du insgesamt 6.41% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6&#8364; für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 3186&#8364; (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364;/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 132&#8364;


----------



## deeptoast (17. Juni 2008)

Ach du sch....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Alle chars zusammengerechnet ^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/played: 322 Tage 13 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 7741
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1132

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.84
Das sind umgerechnet 410.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 12.05.2005 hast du insgesamt 28.49% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 7,50€ hättest du insgesamt 58057,50€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 444€


----------



## theduke666 (17. Juni 2008)

Lol, sehr nett...
...werde es mal mit relaen Daten füttern, sobald ich zu Hause bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Bei mir hat WoW fast komplett das Fernsehen abgelöst


Ist bei uns auchso, sollte man nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chocolategirl05 (17. Juni 2008)

das is zwar nett gemacht aber nich sonderlich logisch. Die meisten Leute spielen abends nach dem Arbeitstag 2 Stunden. Oder am Wochende. Wenn man alle Zeit die man gespielt hat arbeiten gewesen wäre, hätte man natürlich mehr Geld aber dafü 0,0 Freizeit. Is klar, dass wenn ich 24/7 arbeten geh ich 3 mal so viel Geld hab wie jetzt aber dann wäre ich kein Mensch mehr und ziemlich unzufrieden. Was soll ich auch mit den ganzen Geld wenn ich keine Zeit hab es auszugeben?? Deine Rechnung gilt eher für die Minderheit der Spieler der ihren Job für WOW geschmissen haben oder sich wegen WOW keine suchen.


----------



## theduke666 (17. Juni 2008)

chocolategirl05 schrieb:


> ...Wenn man alle Zeit die man gespielt hat arbeiten gewesen wäre, hätte man natürlich mehr Geld aber dafü 0,0 Freizeit. Is klar, dass wenn ich 24/7 arbeten geh ich 3 mal so viel Geld hab wie jetzt aber dann wäre ich kein Mensch mehr und ziemlich unzufrieden...



Dass das logisch ist sagt ja auch keiner.
Es ist einfach nur eine nette Zahl....
-.-


----------



## Barakiel (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 210 Tage 0 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 5040
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1211

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.16 
Das sind umgerechnet 249.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 22.02.2005 hast du insgesamt 17.34% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 8,00&#8364; hättest du insgesamt 40320,00&#8364; (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364;/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480&#8364;


ich hab die daten vor meinem acc freeze vom Zirkel des Cenarius entnommen mit allen chars. Jetzt hab ich den acc aber eingefroren wegen dem umzug der bevorsteht, dies ist tatsächlich mein erster offizieller freeze seit meiner acc erstellung bei blizz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber es ist wie bei jedem hobby, man steckt viel geld und zeit rein, warum auch nicht, wenn man keinerlei alternativen hat und sein RL nicht dafür aufgibt geht das in ordnung. zugeben muss ich, dass ich aber wow-süchtig war zu beginn mit 15 stunden täglich. hatte sich aber gebessert bis heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg bara


----------



## Flavia_Nina (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 100 Tage 8 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2408
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  523

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.6
Das sind umgerechnet 276 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 11.1.2007 hast du insgesamt 19.18% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 14448€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 204€


Gut, dass ich weiß, wieviele Stunde ich einfach nur eingeloggt war O.o..... wohl doch ein wenig süchtig XD


----------



## Herhagil78 (17. Juni 2008)

Hehe, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich wow nur dann spiele, wenn ich nix anderes zu tun habe (real life geht vor), habe ich sehr viel Freizeit. Und damit auch Zeit für mein Hobby. Juhuu!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/played: 28 Tage 4 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 676
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  179

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.78 
Das sind umgerechnet 226.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 21.12.2007 hast du insgesamt 15.74% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 4056€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 72€


----------



## Hawk0 (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 90 Tage Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2160
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  402

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.37
Das sind umgerechnet 322.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 12.5.2007 hast du insgesamt 22.39% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!


----------



## Asphalaen (17. Juni 2008)

justblue schrieb:


> Du könntest noch einbauen, wie viel eine Stunde WoW-Spielzeit gekostet hat. Dann würde sich herausstellen, dass WoW zwar ein Zeitfresser ist, aber auch ein extrem billiges Hobby.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Feature ist eingebaut, letzte Zeile jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Englische Version wird die Woche auch noch umgesetzt, also stay tuned!


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 87 Tage 14 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2102
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1144

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.84
Das sind umgerechnet 110.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 30.04.2005 hast du insgesamt 7.66% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 12612,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 456€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.22€


----------



## Asphalaen (17. Juni 2008)

Ich editiere ab jetzt immer den Eingangspost, was ich ändern werde und was ich geändert habe...
Sollten weitere Wünsche da sein, einfach schreiben, dann schau ich, was sich machen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (17. Juni 2008)

Leider zeigt die Statistik ja nur einen Char, wie sieht es aus bei mehreren mit der /Played?

Ah hab den Link zum Addon übersehen.


----------



## staran (17. Juni 2008)

Trendy0Eistee schrieb:


> Das sind so sachen, die will man lieber gar nit wissen :O Da ich auch an der Arbeit spielen kann ist die Zeit auch dementsprechend höher:
> 
> /played: 323 Tage 15 Stunden
> Gespielte Stunden seit dem 07.03.2005: 7767
> ...



YAY ..^^


----------



## MarsupilamYH (17. Juni 2008)

okay... 
ich will son rechner über alkohol gehallt/schnitt pro wochenende xD


----------



## Mompster (17. Juni 2008)

Für 6 Euro in der Stunde würde ich mir nicht mal die Schuhe zubinden.


----------



## Fabchizzel (17. Juni 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> ich hätte viel geld verdient^^
> /played: 650 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
> Gespielte Stunden seit dem 11.01.2006: 15610
> Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 887
> ...



Alter...
Du zockst 17,6 Stunden am Tag oO
Das heisst du hast noch genau 6,4 Stunden zum pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du machst ja nix anderes!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeYon (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 101 Tage 21 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2445
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  614

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.98 
Das sind umgerechnet 238.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 12.10.2006 hast du insgesamt 16.59% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 14670€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 240€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.1€


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juni 2008)

Also vom Grundgedanken her ist das Thema klasse!!!! Man kann einfach mal verinnerlichen wieviel man schon gespielt hat! *g*

Aber das in Euro umzurechnen halt ich dann doch für abwegig. Nicht wegen den unterschiedlichen Stundenlöhnen sondern weil es ja ein HOBBY ist oder sein sollte! Und wer Wow als Hobby spielt geht ja auch nicht hin und rechnet mal die Zeit in Euros um, die er am Baggersee gelegen hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrKnievel (17. Juni 2008)

Wow ich hab seit ich den Account habe 5555 Stunden in WOW verbracht. Beta nicht mitgerechnet. Hmm...


----------



## Lillium (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 238 Tage 1 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 5713
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  3105

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.84
Das sind umgerechnet 110.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 17 Juli 06 16:11 hast du insgesamt 7.67% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00&#8364; hättest du insgesamt 34278,00&#8364; (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364;/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 1224&#8364;

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.21&#8364;

BÄM BÄM!!!


----------



## SajaT (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 364 Tage 19 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 8755
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1221

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 7.17
Das sind umgerechnet 430.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 12.02.2005 hast du insgesamt 29.88% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 7,51&#8364; hättest du insgesamt 65750,05&#8364; (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364;/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480&#8364;

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.05&#8364;

@Lillium

du hast bei deinen Angaben was falsch eingegeben,somit stimmen einige Rechnungen bei dir nicht.Beim Datum und das steht extra dabei Eingabeformat: DD/MM/JJJJ
du hast nur DD/MM/JJ eingegeben

sprich für das Tool spielst du seid dem Jahr 6 nach Christus WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (17. Juni 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal ne andere rechnung angestellt:
> 
> wie viel wow anteil von meinen gesammten leben genommen hat (angenommene zahl wenn ich sterbe 80)
> 
> ...



hab noch ne rechnung gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0,325% * 1440min (ein tag) / 100 = 4,68 min = 4min 40 sec

das sagt aus das ich an jeden tag an dem ich lebe 4min und 40 sec WoW gespielt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von meiner geb ab bis zu meinem tod jeden tag 4min 40 sec! schon krass^^


----------



## Sashael (17. Juni 2008)

Niedlich, aber sinnfrei.

Es handelt sich bei sehr vielen Spielern ja um Freizeit. Ich für meinen Teil habe einen Job (bei dem ich übrigens um einiges mehr verdiene als 6€ brutto, also was soll dieser Stundensatz? Schülerjob?) und dem gehe ich 8-10 Stunden am Tag nach. Danach hab ich bestimmt keinen Bock mehr, für 6€/h brutto (hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich diesen Lohn echt lachhaft finde?) noch mal irgendwo anders zu malochen. 

Ich kann auch eine Auflistung machen, wieviel Geld ich in den letzten drei Jahren im Kino, in der Videothek, auf Konzerten und in Restaurants verprasst habe. Von diesem Punkt her ist WoW sogar noch eines der preiswertesten Hobbys die es gibt. 

Die Aufstellung ist nur was für Leute, die ihre WoW Zeit bereuen und nun noch einen zusätzlichen Motivationsschub brauchen, der ihnen zeigt, wie schlecht WoW ihnen getan hat.
Wer seine Zeit mit WoW in angenehmer Erinnerung hat, dem muss man nicht erzählen, wieviel Geld ihm dadurch flöten gegangen ist. Wayne interessierts, denn ich hatte Spass in WoW, der mit Geld nicht aufzuwiegen ist. 

Man muss da halt Prioritäten setzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sashael


----------



## Lucoire (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 350 Tage 22 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 8422
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  991

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 8.5
Das sind umgerechnet 510 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 30.09.2005 hast du insgesamt 35.41% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 50532,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 396€


Na, wo bleiben die "SÜCHTIG!!!!"-Schreie? ^^
Ja, ich bin süchtig und warte im Moment darauf, dass mein Account ausläuft.


----------



## DuffDuck (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 2 Tage 19 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 67
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  47

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.43 
Das sind umgerechnet 85.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 01.05.2008 hast du insgesamt 5.94% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 11,35€ hättest du insgesamt 760,45€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 24€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.36€

Naja das geht noch dazu gibt es ja auch noch Zeiten wo man nix macht/afk ist.


----------



## Zatari89 (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 210 Tage Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 5040
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  781

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.45
Das sind umgerechnet 387 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 28.04.2006 hast du insgesamt 26.89% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 30240€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 312€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.06€


----------



## sko1970 (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 224 Tage 04 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 5380
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1105

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.87
Das sind umgerechnet 292.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 08.06.2005 hast du insgesamt 20.29% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 8,00€ hättest du insgesamt 43040,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 432€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.08€


----------



## DJ CJ (17. Juni 2008)

bissl shokierend ^^

/played: 125 Tage 2 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3002
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  349

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 8.6
Das sind umgerechnet 516 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 04.07.07 hast du insgesamt 35.84% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 16,00€ hättest du insgesamt 48032,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 132€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.04€


----------



## Talli83 (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 80 Tage 12 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1932
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  858

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.25 
Das sind umgerechnet 135 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 10.02.2006 hast du insgesamt 9.38% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 11,00€ hättest du insgesamt 21252,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 336€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.17€

Najo ist doch okay! Zocken ist ja ein Hobby, wieso sollte man nicht Zeit und Geld dafür investieren... ICH BEREUE NIX ;-)


----------



## Myrical (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 101 Tage 5 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2429
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  622

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.91
Das sind umgerechnet 234.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 04.10.2006 hast du insgesamt 16.27% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 7,00€ hättest du insgesamt 17003,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 240€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.1€

------------------------------------

Ja so kanns ausgehen^^ danke dir für die Mühe fands sehr amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (17. Juni 2008)

Mompster schrieb:


> Für 6 Euro in der Stunde würde ich mir nicht mal die Schuhe zubinden.



Sorry, aber dir würde auch niemand 6 Euro zahlen, wenn du ne Stunde brauchst, um dir die Schuhe zuzubinden. 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Gladiatorenrat (17. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/played: 71 Tage 3 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1707
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  368

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.64
Das sind umgerechnet 278.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 15.06.2007 hast du insgesamt 19.33% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 10242,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 144€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.08€


Is mir definitiv zu viel aber maln bischen weniger zocken


----------



## Quebec1983 (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 308 Tage 11 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 7403
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1221

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.06
Das sind umgerechnet 363.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 12.02.2005 hast du insgesamt 25.26% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 44418€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.06€


----------



## Dark Guardian (17. Juni 2008)

Naja, witzig aber unnötig.

Die 6€ Stundenlohn sind auch absolut unrealistisch. Das ist vielleicht etwas mehr als ein HartzIV Empfänger verdient und weniger als ein McDonalds Mitarbeiter (die kriegen 7,50€ die Stunde).

Das einzige was einen etwas schockiert ist die Prozentzahl an gespielter Zeit seid der Account erstellung wobei ich mich frage wie viele es hier durchhalten 20% und mehr ihrer Zeit in das Spiel zu stecken.

Ich für meinen Teil spiele viel und komme grad mal auf 17%.


----------



## Asphalaen (17. Juni 2008)

Der Lohn ist nach meinem Aushilfslohn einfach mal aus der Luft gegriffen... es sollte einfach mal so ne Zahl als Vergleich darstellen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann das aber auch noch ändern, wenn ihr wollt (dürfte aber schwer sein, nen wirklichen Kompromiss als Lohn zu finden... wenn ihr nen anderen wollt, könnt ihr ja den Lohn auf der Startseite eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Frek01 (17. Juni 2008)

wirklich coole seite nu noch n coolen style hingehaut sieht nice aus


----------



## sindi (17. Juni 2008)

Hab alle gezählt die über lvl 20 sind

44tage 15stunden ---> Luckon Krieger stuffe 70
44tage 21stunden ---> Sindi Warlock stuffe 70
85tage 20stunden ---> Sindy Druide stuffe 70 (main vor bc)
34tage 14stunden ---> Antali Schamane stuffe 70
07tage 23stunden ---> Brünet Jäger stuffe 41
12tage 11stunden ---> Bliblubla Schurke stuffe 70
59tage 04stunden ---> Sändy Paladin stuffe 70 (main in bc)
07tage 00stunden ---> Romäna Priester stuffe 63


Total = 296tage 12stunden


/played: 296 Tage 12 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 7116
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1189

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.98
Das sind umgerechnet 358.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 16.03.2005 hast du insgesamt 24.94% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6&#8364; für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 42696&#8364; (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364;/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 468&#8364;

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.07&#8364;


----------



## SirCotare (17. Juni 2008)

omg!

/played: 116 Tage 5 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2789
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  540

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.16
Das sind umgerechnet 309.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 25.12.2006 hast du insgesamt 21.52% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 16734€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 216€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.08€


----------



## woggly4 (17. Juni 2008)

Ist eine schöne Idee, allerdings ist die /played-Time gar nicht korrekt. Bei mir jedenfalls nicht. Wenn ich gleich nach einem Level-up /played eingebe, steht bei "Zeit auf dieser Stufe gespielt." oft 2 Stunden oder auch mal 5 Minuten. Keine Ahnung, ob das dann bei der gesamten Zeit auch verfälscht ist.

Trotzdem nette Idee und prima umgesetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phrosume (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 94 Tage 4 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2260
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  749

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.02
Das sind umgerechnet 181.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 30.05.2006 hast du insgesamt 12.57% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 13560,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 300€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.13€

Hm... krass man... xD


----------



## Terratec (17. Juni 2008)

/played: 48 Tage 17 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1169
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  599

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.95 
Das sind umgerechnet 117 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 27.10.2006 hast du insgesamt 8.13% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00&#8364; hättest du insgesamt 7014,00&#8364; (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364;/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 240&#8364;

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.21&#8364;
*Oha!...Hätte gedacht ich spiele mehr^^*


----------



## predict (18. Juni 2008)

/played: *273 Tage 21 Stunde(n) *
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung:* 6573*
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  *1186*

 Online-Stunden an *JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG* seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): *5.54 *
Das sind umgerechnet *332.4 Minuten!*

Seit der Accounterstellung am 19.03.05 hast du insgesamt *23.09% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!*

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt * 39438€* (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): *468€*

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): *0.07€



*


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 53 Tage 11 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1283
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  635

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.02
Das sind umgerechnet 121.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 22.09.2006 hast du insgesamt 8.42% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 7698,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 252€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.2€

Ehrlich?
FInd ich nicht viel. Weil ich in der ganzen Zeit auch mal mehrere Wochen gar net gespielt hab =/


----------



## Krimson (18. Juni 2008)

meins 

 /played: *184 Tage 8 Stunde(n) *
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung:* 4424*
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  *1068*

 Online-Stunden an *JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG* seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): *4.14 *
Das sind umgerechnet *248.4 Minuten!*

Seit der Accounterstellung am 16.07.2005 hast du insgesamt *17.26% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!*

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von *13,00€* hättest du insgesamt *57512,00€* (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): *420€*

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): *0.09€*


----------



## Synic (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 260 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 6250
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 1219

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.13
Das sind umgerechnet 307.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 14.02.2005 hast du insgesamt 21.36% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 11,50€ hättest du insgesamt 71875,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.08€

------------------------

ok, das hat mich nun wirklich vom sessel gehauen ...
zum glück spiel ich seit 3/4 jahr nicht mehr aktiv soviel ( kein 3 raids die woche ) da wären sonst locker über 300 tage ...


----------



## Zermeran (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 60 Tage 1 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1441
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  353

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.08 
Das sind umgerechnet 244.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 01.07.2007 hast du insgesamt 17.01% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 24,00€ hättest du insgesamt 34584,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 144€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.1€


ist das jetzt schlimm?!?


----------



## Bellthane (18. Juni 2008)

Asphalaen schrieb:


> Ok, werde ich gleich machen!
> Edit: Ist geändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Cool. Jetzt ist es imo verständlicher.

Edit: Jetzt poste ich meines auch mal:

/played: 35 Tage 15 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 855
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  422

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): *2.03*
Das sind umgerechnet *121.8 Minuten*!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 23.04.2007 hast du insgesamt *8.44%* deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen *Stundenlohn von 10,00€* hättest du insgesamt *8550,00€* (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): *168€*

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.2€


----------



## Chillers (18. Juni 2008)

Frek01 schrieb:


> wirklich coole seite nu noch n coolen style hingehaut sieht nice aus



Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviel Gold...ääh € ich vergeudet habe.

Aber der thread ist prima..gebe Dir 12 points.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (18. Juni 2008)

Nette Sache, schick wäre es auch, wenn man mehrer /played Daten (Twinks, Bankchars) angeben könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredmure (18. Juni 2008)

hmmm alle chars zusammen oO

/played: 396 Tage 0 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 9504
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1223

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 7.77
Das sind umgerechnet 466.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 11.02.2005 hast du insgesamt 32.38% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 57024€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.05€


----------



## Ratzefatze (18. Juni 2008)

wieso gehn soviele leute für 6 euro die stunde ackern? man merkt, das ihr noch schüler seid...kein normaler mensch lässt sich für den hungerslohn ausbeuten.


----------



## delyus (18. Juni 2008)

mh :/

mein ergebniss ist ein wenig erschreckend ..


/played: 19 Tage 3 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 459
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  36

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 12.75
Das sind umgerechnet 765 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 13.05.2008 hast du insgesamt 53.13% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 5,00€ hättest du insgesamt 2295,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 12€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.03€



(hab neu angefangen, hab vorher meinen acc genau aus so einem grund plattgemacht -.-)


----------



## Pantanier (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 100 Tage 1 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2401
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  997

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.41 
Das sind umgerechnet 144.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 25.09.2005 hast du insgesamt 10.03% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 7,00€ hättest du insgesamt 16807,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 396€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.16€

habe aber auch ne pause eingelegt von 2 monaten    aber ist schon erschrekend


----------



## rgeregergt (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 480 Tage 20 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 11540
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1223

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 9.44
Das sind umgerechnet 566.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 11.02.2005 hast du insgesamt 39.32% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 69240€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.04€


----------



## Imi (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Leute, macht doch mal so eine Statistik für den Fernseher, den der Rest der Bevölkerung wohl benutzt. Die werden sich nicht viel nehmen


Daher, macht euch doch kein Kopf darüber, wir spielen WoW, andere schauen in's TV. Was man in seiner Freizeit tut ist doch jedem überlassen. Nur sollte man sein Realleben nicht vergessen und auch raus/weggehen!

Natürlich alles neben der Arbeit/schulischen oder praktischen Ausbildung.​


----------



## Nashan (18. Juni 2008)

Imi schrieb:


> Leute, macht doch mal so eine Statistik für den Fernseher, den der Rest der Bevölkerung wohl benutzt. Die werden sich nicht viel nehmen
> 
> 
> Daher, macht euch doch kein Kopf darüber, wir spielen WoW, andere schauen in's TV. Was man in seiner Freizeit tut ist doch jedem überlassen. Nur sollte man sein Realleben nicht vergessen und auch raus/weggehen!
> ...



Ich kenne kaum Leute, die jeden Tag zwischen 5-7 Stunden vor'm TV sitzen. Schon irre die Spielzeiten einiger Spieler hier.


----------



## Imi (18. Juni 2008)

es ist einfach übertrieben wie hier ein solch schönes Hobby, auf grausame Art und Weise bloß gestellt wird. kennst du mehr Leute die 5-7h vorm Pc hocken? dann hast du ein sehr eigenartiges Umfeld!


----------



## Freelancer (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 256 Tage 20 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 6164
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  895

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.89
Das sind umgerechnet 413.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 05.01.06 hast du insgesamt 28.7% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 36984,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 348€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.06€

Aua 

Ist schon heftig wieviel ich gespielt habe besonders weil es nur meine beiden 70er sind 

Aber das ich tatsächlich fast 7 stunden am tag spiele ist herbe und ich gehe ja auch noch arbeiten und am we auch mit Freunden raus ( ja ich hab welche ), ok das ich zuviel zocke weiß ich aber soviel ^^

Also ich bin wohl suchti ^^


----------



## Zydoom (18. Juni 2008)

Asphalaen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mir war heute bissl langweilig und so hab ich ein paar Rechnereien mit meiner /played-Time angestellt.
> Da ich nebenbei noch n bissl webprogrammiere, habe ich für euch alle Rechnungen, die ich angestellt habe, mithilfe von PHP so umgesetzt, dass ihr nur euer Account-Erstellungs-Datum und die angezeigte /played-Zeit eingeben müsst, und schon bekommt ihr Facts auf den Tisch geknallt, die euch vielleicht erstaunen... Mich haben sie erstaunt, ich find's aber lustig, das mal von dieser Seite zu sehen!
> Es ist garantiert kein Trojaner drin, das ist mein eigener Webspace!
> ...




vote 4 /sticky


----------



## Lowblade (18. Juni 2008)

> /played: 180 Tage 4 Stunde(n)
> Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 4324
> Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  928
> 
> ...



oha und das is nur mein acc -.-

kommen sicha noch 5tage zu von zocken bei freunden undso

und dann noch die ganzen unter lvl 20twink ohohohooh

naja das war mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seit gut 3 monaten zock ich nur mehr 1-2 stunden am tag ... RL/schule unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber 20% von meinem leben seit ende 2006  ist schon erschreckend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((((


----------



## lappu (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 80 Tage 1 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1921
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  517

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.72
Das sind umgerechnet 223.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 18.01.2007 hast du insgesamt 15.48% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 11526,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 204€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.11€

Achjoa.. kann ich mit leben. ^^


----------



## Darkofmoon (18. Juni 2008)

mein Hexer

/played: 06 Tage 1 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 145
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  285

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 0.51
Das sind umgerechnet 30.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 07.09.07 hast du insgesamt 2.12% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 870,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 108€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.74€





mein dudu

/played: 01 Tage 2 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 26
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  285

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 0.09
Das sind umgerechnet 5.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 07.09.07 hast du insgesamt 0.38% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 156,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 108€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 4.15€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krusch (18. Juni 2008)

heftig aber cool

/played: 42 Tage 20 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1028
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  580

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.77
Das sind umgerechnet 106.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 16.11.06 hast du insgesamt 7.39% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 5,50€ hättest du insgesamt 5654,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 228€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.22€

wahr nur mein main


----------



## omg..lol (18. Juni 2008)

echt erschreckend ...dachte mir eigntlich das ich viel weniger zocke .........

/played: 25 Tage 13 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 613
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  176

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.48 
Das sind umgerechnet 208.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 25.12.07 hast du insgesamt 14.51% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 25,00€ hättest du insgesamt 15325,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 72€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.12€ .........

hmm naja mann muss auch sagen das winter war und jetzt im sommer halt ichs zuhause eh net aus da heist dann wieder party , grillen , baden , sinnlos betrinken , usw.

also mein tipp :       KOPF NET HÄNGENLASSEN SUCHTIS  ;-)

hehe


----------



## summoner777 (18. Juni 2008)

WUH So eine kranke ******!^^

Da denkt man sich "Mh, nach dem Abi mach ich erstmal ein Jahr blau" ; fängt mit Wow an und dann... xD! Woah krank... ich bin nurnoch kaputt und geschockt...

Ich hab Dezember 07 Angefangen zu gamen, so weit so gut... hab dann aber auch ne Pause gemacht von März- April; und durch meinen Kumpel wieder dem Wahn verfallen.... aktuelles Abo:


/played: 21 Tage 11 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 515
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  54

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 9.54 
Das sind umgerechnet 572.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 25.04.2008 hast du insgesamt 39.74% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 9,00€ hättest du insgesamt 4635,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 24€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.05€





T_T I need to study! Sonst komm ich nie los von WoW^^



PS: Aber effektive Nutzung! 5cent pro Stunde is doch günstig ne?^^



Edit: Sind btw. ALLE Chars, auch Bank Char und solche Sachn wie während der EM beim Fussballgucken verfolgen ob jmd was kauft xD trotzdem denk ich sinds um die 7-8h wirklich "played" pro Tag.... z.z aber bei nur 5-6h Schlaf kann mans sich leisten *suchti mit viereckaugen*


----------



## Asimov (18. Juni 2008)

Hi ho,

also ich find einen Durchschnitt (!) von 3-4 Stunden täglich jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm. Bei mir hat WoW ganz einfach das Fernsehen bzw. andere Freizeitaktivitäten / Computerspiele abgelöst. Früher bin ich um 17:00 von der Arbeit gekommen, habe dann die Zeit bis 20:00 mit meiner Familie verbracht (um 20:00 muss die Kleine ins Bett) und habe dann bis 23:00 oder manchmal auch bis Mitternacht ferngesehen, einen SF Roman gelesen oder meine Zeit anderwertig verbracht. Nun mache ich es genauso, nur dass ich halt statt dem Fernsehen WoW spiele (was ich für wesentlich sinnvoller halte, da man wenigstens aktiv etwas machen muss). 

Bücher lesen tu ich auch noch, aber nun halt lieber am Wochenende im Strandbad oder im Garten ;-).

Der Durchschnittsdeutsche sieht durchschnittlich 215 Minuten pro Tag fern (Link auf Bundesprüfstelle für Film & Fernsehen), wenn Leute also hier posten dass sie 4 Stunden täglich WoW spielen und dafür nicht mehr fernsehen, dann halte ich das persönlich für eine sehr positive Entwicklung.

Wie gesagt, ist halt nur meine Meinung.

lg
Michi


----------



## nuriina (18. Juni 2008)

Das muss man sich mal vor Augen halten:

Bürojob: 8-10 Std sitzen
Autofahrt: 1 Std sitzen
Wow: 3-4 oder mehr Std sitzen
Schlafen: 8 Std liegen

Da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit in der der Körper bewegt wird. Das wären so ca meine Zahlen gewesen. Das kann auf Dauer nur dem Körper schädigen, deswegen habe ich mit WoW aufgehört und mach statt dessen Sport.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 48 Tage 4 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1156
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 508

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.28
Das sind umgerechnet 136.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 27.01.2007 hast du insgesamt 9.48% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 6936,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 204€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.18€


----------



## Asimov (18. Juni 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Das muss man sich mal vor Augen halten:
> 
> Bürojob: 8-10 Std sitzen
> Autofahrt: 1 Std sitzen
> ...



Da kann ich dich sehr gut verstehen! 

Gottseidank kann ich mit dem Fahrrad ins Büro fahren (1h / Tag) und am WE macht das Biken eh viel mehr Spaß wo man auch mal ne Wald-Tour unternehmen kann :-)

lg
Michi


----------



## Talli83 (18. Juni 2008)

summoner777 schrieb:


> T_T I need to study! Sonst komm ich nie los von WoW^^



Meinst Du das wird dadurch das man studiert besser hahaha Du, da musst Du Dir nen anderen Plan überlegen hahaha


----------



## Philipp23 (18. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/played: 105 Tage 15 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2535
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  14048

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 0.18
Das sind umgerechnet 10.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 05.2005 hast du insgesamt 0.75% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 15210€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 5532€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 2.19€


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (18. Juni 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mit den Prozentualen Anteil ist eher ungenau bis ungültig...
> Wenn ich hier lese 21 % seitdem man spielt o.O das isn 1/5 des gesamt lebens dort, das finde ich aber net so^^ Ich verbringe doch kein 5-tel meines Lebens vor wow ??



Ich kenne Leute die spielen 5 oder mehr Stunden am Tag während der Arbeit WoW, einer arbeitet bei nem Abschlebdienst und muss dauerhaft bereit sein loszufahren, der sitzt dann mit seinem Laptop in deren Zentrale und wartet darauf dass er los muss. Is immernoch besser als nur rum zu sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (18. Juni 2008)

GANDIgandi25 schrieb:


> /played: 120 Tage 14 Stunde(n)
> Gespielte Stunden seit dem 17.02.2007: 2894
> Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 485
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie hast dus geschafft ein viertel deines ganzen tages mit wow zu verbringen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da würd ich ja eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir warens nur knapp 2 stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderal (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 400 Tage 9 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 9609
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  893

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 10.76
Das sind umgerechnet 645.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 07.01.2006 hast du insgesamt 44.83% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 57654,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 336€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.04€


hmmm ferien sind doch irgendwie ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drombus (18. Juni 2008)

Sehr geile Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke dir


----------



## Exo1337 (18. Juni 2008)

A*****l schrieb:


> /played: 400 Tage 9 Stunde(n)
> 
> Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 10.76
> Das sind umgerechnet 645.6 Minuten!
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das is heftig, sry, aber das hat auch nix mehr mit "ferien" oder "freizeit" zu tun


----------



## DarkSephiroth (18. Juni 2008)

Oki ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das soviel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich habe mir das jetzt aus meinem Xfire Profil errechnet, da ich grad Mittagspause hab. 

/played: 170 Tage 20 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 4100
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  733

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.59
Das sind umgerechnet 335.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 16.06.2006 hast du insgesamt 23.31% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 24600,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 276€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.07€

Gruß DarkSephi


----------



## Lamer2 (18. Juni 2008)

jetzt pack das noch in eine DB und mach Signaturen draus. Kommt bestimmt gut an bei manchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entwickle dazu noch ein kleines Addon das die zeiten immer ausließt und anschließend automatisch updatet


----------



## Aronja (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 81 Tage 14 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1958
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  277

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 7.07
Das sind umgerechnet 424.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 15.09.2007 hast du insgesamt 29.45% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 10,00€ hättest du insgesamt 19580,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 96€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.06€


----------



## Stone2k (18. Juni 2008)

175 Tage als grobe Summe meiner ganzen Chars

/played: 175 Tage 0 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 4200
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1056

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.98
Das sind umgerechnet 238.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 28.07.2005 hast du insgesamt 16.57% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 25200,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 408€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.1€


----------



## Peter Pain (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 166 Tage 22 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 4006
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1147

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.49
Das sind umgerechnet 209.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 28.04.2005 hast du insgesamt 14.55% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 8,00€ hättest du insgesamt 32048,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 444€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.11€
--------------------------------------

Vielleicht kannst du ja auch noch einbauen, dass ein prozentualer Spielzeitanteil von der Zeit, in der man wach ist angezeigt wird.
Also wenn man vielleicht durchschnittlich von 8 Stunden Schlaf pro Tag ausgeht wäre die Rechnung bei mir: 
[Spielzeit pro Tag in Minuten] / ([24Stunden - Schlafzeit]*60Minuten)
209,4 / ((24-8)*60) = ~21,8% der Zeit, in der ich wach bin, verbringe ich also mit WoW.


Jetzt noch ein bisschen komplexer:
Nehmen wir mal an ich arbeite 8 Stunden am Tag, während der Woche.
Macht also 24-8-8 = 8 Stunden Freizeit am Tag. Das ganze mal 5 macht 40 Stunden Freizeit in der (Arbeits-)Woche.
Dazu kommt dann noch am Wochende 2*16 Stunden Freizeit (da nur Schlaf und keine Arbeit). Also habe ich insgesamt 40+32= 72 Stunden Freizeit in einer vollen Woche.
Jetzt zur Rechnung: [Spielzeit pro Tag in Minuten]*7 / (72*60). Macht bei mir rund 34%, d.h. ein Drittel meiner Freizeit verbringe ich mit WoW.
Das ist noch im Rahmen, finde ich...

Genug gerechnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 12304 Tage 16 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 295312
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  14039

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 21.04
Das sind umgerechnet 1262.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 10.01.1970 hast du insgesamt 87.65% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 25,00€ hättest du insgesamt 7382800,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 5532€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.02€



Max. am Spieltagen ist 14039! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd dann zu Hause mal gucken, wieviel ./played ich hab. bin mir da nicht ganz sicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber nice Dings! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 271 Tage 18 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 6522
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1125

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.8
Das sind umgerechnet 348 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 20.5.2005 hast du insgesamt 24.16% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 39132€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 432€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.07€

/duckandrun :>


----------



## Descartes (18. Juni 2008)

/played: 100 Tage Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2400
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  597

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.02
Das sind umgerechnet 241.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 30.10.2006 hast du insgesamt 16.75% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 7,00€ hättest du insgesamt 16800,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 228€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.1€

Hab mal  die tage main+twinks geschätzt sind zwar weniger als 100tage aber mal egal.
mein std.lohn war auch nur grob gerechnet.

naja 16800€ wenn ich statt wow mehr gearbeitet hätte.... glaub soviel brot wollen die kunden dann doch net essen,
bzw 14std täglich möchte mein chef mich dan doch net beschäftigen....


----------



## Asphalaen (18. Juni 2008)

Englische Version drin!
http://rupran.einserver.de/files/work/played/en/played.php


----------



## Shahaa (18. Juni 2008)

OMFG!! zum Glück ist atm die EM im Gange und ich bin abgelenkt, denn ab 20% lifetime wäre bei mir ein ,,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  " angesagt

Meine Ergebnisse:

/played: 108 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2602
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  689

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.78
Das sind umgerechnet 226.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 30.07.2006 hast du insgesamt 15.74% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 15612,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 264€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.11€

Hab aber auch twinks,bankchars usw dazugezählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achso: hab an einigen Tagen vergessen den PC auszumachen (WoW mit einbezogen) - wobei des net allzu viel sein kann wegen dem auto-logout  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nunja...wird aber langsam immer weniger wegen 0-bock..aber auch dann wieder nachgeholt mit WOTLK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (19. Juni 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

 /played: 76 Tage 8 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1832
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  303

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.05 
Das sind umgerechnet 363 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 21.08.2007 hast du insgesamt 25.19% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 3,00€ hättest du insgesamt 5496,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 108€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.07€



------------



:/


----------



## Blackexo (19. Juni 2008)

finde ich eine echt gute idee sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (19. Juni 2008)

/played: 117 Tage 22 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2830
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  931

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.04
Das sind umgerechnet 182.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 01.12.2005 hast du insgesamt 12.67% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6&#8364; für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 16980&#8364; (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364;/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 360&#8364;

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.13&#8364;


Und was soll mich da jetzt irgendwie aufwecken? ^^


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (19. Juni 2008)

Mit Twinks und bla und blub....

/played: 124 Tage 00 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2976
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1012

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.94
Das sind umgerechnet 176.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 11.09.2005 hast du insgesamt 12.25% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 18,00€ hättest du insgesamt 53568,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 384€

Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.13€


----------



## Borberat (19. Juni 2008)

^^ Was ist das denn?
Mit doch völlig wurscht wie viel zeit ich vor WoW verbringe, ich geh immernoch aus, meine Freundin zehrt mich da schon weg wenn 
sie besseres mit mir vorhat, und ansonsten hab ich keinerlei Problem damit meine Freizeit in WoW zu stecken!
Ist halt ein kleines Hobby, was solls, und dafür arbeiten gehen...
Hallo?? ich geh 9 Std. arbeiten pro Tag, selbst wenn ich nicht WoW zocken würde würde ich bestimmt
alles machen nur auf keinen Fall Arbeiten gehen!


----------



## Metadron72 (19. Juni 2008)

reakaos schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> 
> Ich habe mal grob den main + alle twinks gerechnet (bin noch drunter geblieben)
> ...




wie seid ihr denn drauf ? ich stell nacher ma das selbe für kino , fussball, auto, xxx hier rein....
ich geh genug arbeiten und kann mich auch nicht über das geld beklagen und damit finanziere ich meine freizeit (wie auch immer geartet)...

selten so was sinnloses gesehen...man rechnet doch nicht wiviel geld man machen könnte, wenn man freizeit noch zusätzlich zum job streicht ??
sehr sehr seltsam alles ^^

p.s. heute abend nix mit fussball gucken, geht in der zeit lieber pizza ausfahren, sonst entgeht euch das geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asphalaen (20. Juni 2008)

Mensch, das ist ja nicht als Aufforderung gedacht, sondern einfach nur zur Anschauung... wie sich manche gleich aufregen...

Naja, ich hab ein neues Feature eingebaut:
Prozentuale & absolute Anzeige des Verhältnisses Spielzeit / *Lebenszeit*.
Einfach Geburtsdatum eingeben und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Segojan (20. Juni 2008)

Mir fehlt da noch eine andere Ausgabe, und zwar in etwa folgende:

Hättest du diese Zeit Kartoffelchips essend vor dem Fernseher verbracht, hättest du ... kg zugenommen.


----------



## Renzah (20. Juni 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

/played: 139 Tage 15 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3351
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1024

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.27
Das sind umgerechnet 196.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 31.08.2005 hast du insgesamt 13.64% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 2.17% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 31.2 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 21.11.1990!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 7,00€ hättest du insgesamt 23457,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 396€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.12€


----------



## Metadron72 (20. Juni 2008)

Asphalaen schrieb:


> Mensch, das ist ja nicht als Aufforderung gedacht, sondern einfach nur zur Anschauung... wie sich manche gleich aufregen...



es ging mir auch gar nicht um dein tool...sondern um die komischen posts von manchen leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (20. Juni 2008)

omg was manche für werte haben. das ist nicht mehr lustig, das ist krank!

ich will nicht wieder die RL diskussion anfangen aber: wenn man freunde/sport/noch andere hobbys hat, kann man nicht so lange spielen. und nein 1x im monat jemand zu sehen ist nicht die bezeichnung freund wert.

mal mein lebens beispiel:

6 uhr aufstehen
arbeit bis ca. 16.30 uhr. (aktuell urlaub, yeah!)
sport (ok bei mir jeden tag :O) 17.45
essen, duschen, kleinkram 18.30
freunde treffen bis ca. 22 uhr.

da sind jetzt nichtmal meine sonstigen beschäftigungen wie motorsport, lesen und zocken drin.

am wochende halt kein sport keine arbeit. wie schafft man es wie manche durschnittlich 6 stunden am tag zu spielen. und dann noch behaupten arbeit und familie zu haben. vielleicht die gilde als familie im spiel?

// jetzt flamt mich bitte, aber ordentlich!!
______________________________________________________________________________

/played: 21 Tage 2 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 506
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  792

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 0.64
Das sind umgerechnet 38.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 20.04.2006 hast du insgesamt 2.66% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 0.31% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 4.2 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 24.12.1989!


----------



## Ledas (20. Juni 2008)

/played: 51 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1234
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  569

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.17
Das sind umgerechnet 130.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 29.11.2006 hast du insgesamt 9.04% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 0.68% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 9.6 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 14.10.1987!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 7404,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 216€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.18€

tut irgenwie ein bissel weh^^


----------



## Wartalk (20. Juni 2008)

uff....bin 15 und dann das O.o vll. sollte ich ja auch mit WoW aufhören :-/ 

/played: 49 days 4 hour(s)
Played days since account creation: 1180
Days passed since account creation:  496

Online hours EVERY SINGLE DAY since you created your account (rounded): 2.38
That's 142.8 minutes!

Since account creation on the 10.02.2007 you spent 9.91% of your time with WoW!

You spent a total of 0.89% of your whole life with WoW!
That's about 12.6 minutes every day since your birth at 01.05.1993!

If you would have worked for a hourly wage of 6€ for that time, you would have earned a total amount of 7080€ (before taxes)!

Money you spent on your account at an average 12€ per month (if it was active all the time!): 180€
Payed money per played hour (rounded): 0.16€


MfG !*~W4rT4|K~*! alias Jens


----------



## Ronas (20. Juni 2008)

sehr nettes progrämmchen werde es weiterempfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caterpillar69 (20. Juni 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> omg was manche für werte haben. das ist nicht mehr lustig, das ist krank!
> 
> ich will nicht wieder die RL diskussion anfangen aber: wenn man freunde/sport/noch andere hobbys hat, kann man nicht so lange spielen. und nein 1x im monat jemand zu sehen ist nicht die bezeichnung freund wert.
> 
> ...


ich geb dir schon recht in einigen punkten aber das problem ist daß du mit den 21spieltagen nicht wirklich weit kommst in diesem spiel. Ich kann mich täuschen und du bist der superzocker aber ich als gelegenheitsspieler hab mit meinen 36 spieltagen zwar epicteile an aber die high end inis werd ich nicht wirklich zu gesicht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayano (20. Juni 2008)

Interessantes Programm.
Danke dafür ^^ 
Ziemlich ernüchternd.
Hab Main (75d) + 2 Twinks Stufe 70 (21d) dazugerechnet.

/played: 96 Tage 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2304
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  624

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.69
Das sind umgerechnet 221.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 05.10.2006 hast du insgesamt 15.38% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 1.31% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 19.2 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 13.06.1988!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 13824€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 240€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.11€


Oh, beim durchblättern hier bemerk ich grad, dass ich ja im Schnitt liege :>


----------



## Kyragan (20. Juni 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

[english] /played: 160 Tage 6 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3846
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  526

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 7.31
Das sind umgerechnet 438.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 11.01.2007 hast du insgesamt 30.47% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 2.43% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 34.8 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 26.05.1990!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 23076€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 192€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.05€

Da bei uns atm eh Flaute ist, n guter Zeitpunkt aufzuhören. Hab eh die Lust verloren und mich seit Wochen nit eingeloggt...
Gut zu wissen. :/


----------



## Dragim (20. Juni 2008)

/played: 145 Tage 20 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3500
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  729

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.8
Das sind umgerechnet 288 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 22.06.06 hast du insgesamt 20% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 2.41% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 34.8 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 22.11.1991!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 21000,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 276€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.08€

war zwar 4 monate eingefroren, aber das es soviel is hät ich niemals gedacht... erschreckend :-/


----------



## Bernhard_Österreich (20. Juni 2008)

So schreib mal wieder von meinem Bruder aus, weil ich zu faul bin mich selbst bei buffed anzumelden, mich dieses Thema aber sehr interessiert: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mein Ergebnis:

  /played: 9 Tage 23 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 239
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  200

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.2 
Das sind umgerechnet 72 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 03.12.2007 hast du insgesamt 4.98% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht! 

Du hast insgesamt 0.17% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 2.4 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 16.04.1992!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 1434,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 72€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.35€

Is jetzt zwar nicht so viel aber dafür, dass ich noch keinen 70er hab irgendwie doch und ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass es weniger is, weil ich nicht sehr oft zu Hause bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayano (20. Juni 2008)

Oh hab mich beim played verguggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da:

/played: 114 Tage Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2736
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  624

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.38
Das sind umgerechnet 262.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 05.10.2006 hast du insgesamt 18.27% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 1.56% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 22.2 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 13.06.1988!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 16416€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 240€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.09€


----------



## djmayman (20. Juni 2008)

mann ich zock echt zuviel

/played: 107 Tage 5 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2573
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  811

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.17
Das sind umgerechnet 190.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 1.4.2006 hast du insgesamt 13.22% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 15438€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 312€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.13€

das sind alle chars über lvl 10 die noch da sind. ich hab von 06-07 ca ein halbes jahr pause gemacht und vom sommer 07 bis weihnachten 07 auch weniger gespielt.
aber hat mich doch etwas überascht das ich so viel gezockt habe


----------



## DNA_Angel (20. Juni 2008)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> /played: 350 Tage 22 Stunde(n)
> Gespielte Stunden seit dem 21.05.2007: 8422
> Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 393
> 
> ...




also in betracht dessen das du fast 90% deines lebens seit account erstellung wow spielst 
bist du 1. 100% arbeitslos geschweige denn schüler
2. würdest du NUR deinen computer kennen und nichtmals den kiosk besitzer neben an
3. du wärst schon längst tot aufgrund mangelndem schlaf

ODER du benutzt ganz einfach einen bot!!!!


----------



## Silenzz (20. Juni 2008)

/played: 38 Tage 12 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 924
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  917

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.01
Das sind umgerechnet 60.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 16.12.2005 hast du insgesamt 4.2% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 7,00€ hättest du insgesamt 6468,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 348€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.39€


Das bin ich, ganz ok find ich


----------



## zuane (20. Juni 2008)

/played: 105 Tage 2 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2522
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  502

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.02
Das sind umgerechnet 301.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 04.02.2007 hast du insgesamt 20.93% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 0.7% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 10.2 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 13.07.1967!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 15132€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€/Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 192€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.08€

Inklusive Twinks, kommt doch ne Menge zusammen...ohoh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (20. Juni 2008)

> Deine Ergebnisse:
> 
> [english] /played: 120 Tage Stunde(n)
> Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2880
> ...



ohh man ey ich spiele zu viel^^

edit: das oeben is meine playtime -.-


----------



## OnkelJockel (20. Juni 2008)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> /played: 350 Tage 22 Stunde(n)
> Gespielte Stunden seit dem 21.05.2007: 8422
> Tage seit Account-Erstellung: 393
> 
> ...



Ist nicht möglich! Genauso wie der Spieler mit den 650 std a 17,xx std am Tag! Wenn man mal überlegen würde die Rechnung fast garnicht aufgehen. Neben dem auf Klo gehen, evtl Einkaufen, ausschlafen, WASCHEN und DOWNTIMES der Server. Man hat auch als Arbeitsloser ein gewisses Maß an Verplichtungen, ausser man hat keine Familie&Freunde. Die in einem Jahr bestimmt auch geburtstag haben usw.


----------



## Bellthane (20. Juni 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

[english] /played: 35 Tage 15 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 855
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  424

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.02
Das sind umgerechnet 121.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 23.04.2007 hast du insgesamt 8.4% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 0.5% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 7.2 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 06.12.1988!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 10,00€ hättest du insgesamt 8550,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 156€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.2€


So noch mal neu. Finde die neue Funktion klasse. Schon krank das man fast 1% seines Lebens
mit einem Spiel verbracht hat. Würde gerne wissen wie dass so generell aussieht. Wie viele
Stunden ich schon mit PC spielen verbracht habe.


----------



## Thalema (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo und guten Abend, 

here are the results of the ....  nein, das war ja was anderes 


_Deine Ergebnisse:

[english] /played: 23 Tage 18 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 570
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  136

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.19
Das sind umgerechnet 251.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 05.02.2008 hast du insgesamt 17.46% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!
_

Jep, kommt hin ... wobei ich unter der Woche etwas weniger, dafür aber am Wochenende mehr spiele. Merkwürdigerweise fühle ich mich aber nicht süchtig oder mache mir Gedanken über mein soziales Leben. Mein Kater und meine beiden Hunde sind mit mir noch sehr zufrieden, draussen im Wald war ich auch mit ihnen, meine Freunde treffe ich, meine Arbeit schaffe ich auch ... das Einzige, was ich nicht mehr mache, ist fernzusehen (und die 25. Wiederholung von ich_weiss_nicht_mehr_was vermisse ich auch nicht wirklich). Ich halte die "Sucht"diskussion für etwas übertrieben, weil in letzter Zeit alles, was einigermaßen Spass macht, als Sucht deklariert wird. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, daß, sollte ich nach Meinung aller Experten zu diesem Thema mal suchtfrei sein, nur eins bin: tot. Der Mensch ist seit Jahrtausenden ein Homo ludens (= spielender Mensch) und hat aus diesem Trieb heraus viel erfunden und erdacht. Sucht im negativen Sinne wird es erst dann, wenn man sich und andere damit schadet. Ansonsten würde ich sagen: Habt Spaß!

Thalema


----------



## PureAndy (20. Juni 2008)

Das ist echt Krass aber auch interessant


----------



## _(#)AndyX(#)_ (21. Juni 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

[english] /played: 20 Tage 18 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 498
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  77

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.47
Das sind umgerechnet 388.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 05.04.2008 hast du insgesamt 26.95% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 0.36% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 5.4 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 14.11.1992!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 2988€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 24€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.07

lol^^


----------



## SixNight (21. Juni 2008)

Nette Idee


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Juni 2008)

/played: 120 Tage 66 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2946
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  804

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.66 
Das sind umgerechnet 219.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 09.04.2006 hast du insgesamt 15.27% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht! 

Du hast insgesamt 2.13% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 30.6 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 01.09.1992!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6&#8364; für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 17676&#8364; (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364; / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 300&#8364;
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.11&#8364;




Autsch.. Ich weiss schon, warum ich vor drei Wochen aufgehört hab und zwischendurch ne kleine Pause hatte. Wenn man die paar Monate dann davon abzieht, wäre es ja ein noch größerer Prozentanteil. Holy shit..
Ist echt hart.

Gute Idee btw mal. Die Zahlen sind wirklich erschreckend. Mir war zwar schon vorher bewusst, dass es echt viel sein muss, aber wenn man das nochmal so vor Augen hat... Eieiei


----------



## Róki (21. Juni 2008)

played: 39 Tage 35 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 971
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  543

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.79
Das sind umgerechnet 107.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 26.12.2006 hast du insgesamt 7.45% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 0.48% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 15,00€ hättest du insgesamt 14565,00€ (Brutto) verdient!


----------



## nubbeldupp (21. Juni 2008)

grml das is echt eine erschreckende statisktik... 

Deine Ergebnisse:

/played: 124 Tage 4 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2980
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  485

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 6.14
Das sind umgerechnet 368.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 22.02.2007 hast du insgesamt 25.6% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 1.68% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 24 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 15.03.1988!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 17880,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 180€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.06€


----------



## Karghan (21. Juni 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

 /played: 147 Tage 17 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3545
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  804

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.41
Das sind umgerechnet 264.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 09.04.2006 hast du insgesamt 18.37% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!


Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 21270,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 300€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.09€


----------



## jimmyhh (21. Juni 2008)

Sehr nette Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man dann aber mal rechnet, das man ca. 33% Seiner zeit am Tag in der Woche mit Arbeit verbringt, 33% mit Schlafen und 33% Freizeit ist das schon Arg dort eine 25 stehen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da bleiben einem gerade mal 8% der Freizeit am Tag übrig. Jetzt mal den Arbeitsweg, Körperpflege, Futtern und Freunde nicht mit rein gerechnet.
Gut.. das Wochenende verändert die rechnung zwar etwas aber... gut das mein acc seit 2 wochen ausgelaufen ist^^ 

P.s. Vieleicht währe sogar eine weitere Spalte welche die Arbeitszeit inc Arbeitsweg mit einrechnet und die länge der Nachtruhe lustig^^ 

Mfg


----------



## Louna2 (21. Juni 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

[english] /played: 94 Tage Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2256
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  512

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.41
Das sind umgerechnet 264.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 26.01.2007 hast du insgesamt 18.36% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 1.5% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 21.6 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 06.04.1991!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 10,00€ hättest du insgesamt 22560,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 192€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.09€

puhh das is krass xD  kein wunder, dass die lehrer sagen, ich muss meine hausaufgaben häufiger machen.


----------



## lordnash (21. Juni 2008)

also die zeiten sind echt erschrekend-.-

 /played: 172 days 21 hour(s) 
Played hours since account creation: 4149
Days passed since account creation:  491

Online hours EVERY SINGLE DAY since you created your account (rounded): 8.45 
That's 507 minutes!

Since account creation on the 16.02.2007 you spent 35.21% of your time with WoW!


und a ich geh arbeiten^^


----------



## Roldur (21. Juni 2008)

Wenn man alle Chars zusammenzählt:

/played: 158 Tage 19 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3811
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  951

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.01
Das sind umgerechnet 240.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 13.11.2005 hast du insgesamt 16.7% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 1.68% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 24 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 12.08.1982!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 10,00€ hättest du insgesamt 38110,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 360€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.1€


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (21. Juni 2008)

Jo nette Idde würd es ja gern ausprobieren aber mein acc ist zur zeit auf Eis gelegt deswegen kann ich net nachluggen aber ich hab ma den link gespeichert...


----------



## Jupitar (21. Juni 2008)

/played: 196 Tage 12 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 4716
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1226

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.85
Das sind umgerechnet 231 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 11.02.2005 hast du insgesamt 16.03% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 1.51% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 21.6 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 04.12.1972!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 28296€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 468€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.1€


----------



## -=Swish=- (21. Juni 2008)

/played: 376 Tage Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 9024
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1226

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 7.36
Das sind umgerechnet 441.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 11.02.2005 hast du insgesamt 30.67% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 3.24% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 46.8 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 10.09.1976!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 6,00€ hättest du insgesamt 54144,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 468€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.05€


----------



## Zarth (21. Juni 2008)

Schamane:
played: 190 Tage 6 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 4566
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1109

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4.12
Das sind umgerechnet 247.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 08.06.2005 hast du insgesamt 17.16% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 27396€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 420€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.09€

Hunter:
/played: 104 Tage 6 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2502
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1109

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.26
Das sind umgerechnet 135.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 08.06.2005 hast du insgesamt 9.4% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 15012€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 420€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.17€

Glaub die meiste Zeit ist wegen PvP früher drauf gegangen das alte PvP-System war nice keine frage aber viel zeit ist drauf gegangen bis man die hohen Ränge erreicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Schami r13,hunter r11)


----------



## Geowulf (22. Juni 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

[english] /played: 85 Tage 12 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2052
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  701

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.93
Das sind umgerechnet 175.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 21.07.2006 hast du insgesamt 12.2% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 1.03% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 15 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 02.11.1985!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 24,00 Fr. hättest du insgesamt 49248,00 Fr. (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 264€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.13€


----------



## FermiParadoxon (22. Juni 2008)

> Deine Ergebnisse:
> 
> /played: 38 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
> Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 922
> ...




Allerdings nur Main.


----------



## waven (22. Juni 2008)

Trendy0Eistee schrieb:


> Das sind so sachen, die will man lieber gar nit wissen :O Da ich auch an der Arbeit spielen kann ist die Zeit auch dementsprechend höher:
> 
> /played: 323 Tage 15 Stunden
> Gespielte Stunden seit dem 07.03.2005: 7767
> ...



3 Buchstaben: WTF !!!


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (22. Juni 2008)

Vote 4 sticky x'D


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (22. Juni 2008)

Was ist bitte daran krass? ^^

Das was ihr da seht sind irg Werte... der zusammenhang passt aber nicht bei jedem... nehm wa mal als Beispiel hmmm joa MICH! so:

Ich arbeite im 3 Schicht System (Wers nicht kennt hier einmal Kurzinfo: Frühschicht: 6:00-13:45 Spätschicht: 13:45-21:30 und Nachschicht 21:15-6:00)

So ich weiß ja nicht wann ihr so eure Freizeit verbringt aber manche von uns arbeiten Vormittags nicht. Demnach werden es bestimmt einige kennen das Spätschicht eine Schicht ist in der man so verdammt viel unsinnige Freizeit hat.... warum? Tja... mal sehn ... ich steh 7:00 auf meint ihr da ist einer in ICQ online? Geschweige einer hat grad Zeit *g* neee gut... also... Zeit für ein wenig Hausarbeit.... hmm es ist kurz vor 10... und soweit eig alles Ok... die Läden haben langsam auf aber eingekauft haben ich schon gestern... 

Und in solchen Momenten kommt es nun mal vor das man einfach mal denkt "Ach zogg ich halt ein wenig..." is ja auch keiner da mit dem man was machen könnt... Und zum Sport zu gehn VOR der Arbeit ist (zumindest denk ich so) nicht sehr vorteilhaft wenn man auf halb 8 hängt wenn man zur Arbeit kommt.

Damit will ich sagen das nicht jeder immer seine Freizeit im RL Sinnvoll nutzen kann. Genau so wenig wie ich verstehn kann das Leute die von 8:00 bis "Ende offen" nicht grad viel Freizeit haben... Oder Leute die am Sa arbeiten müssen weil dort die Produktion steht.

Aber sich in andere reinzuversetzten ist nicht jedermans sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirek (22. Juni 2008)

http://rupran.einserver.de/files/work/play...alc.php/played: 40 Tage 12 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 972
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  470

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.07
Das sind umgerechnet 124.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 10.03.2007 hast du insgesamt 8.62% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 0.56% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 7.8 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 28.09.1988!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 10,00€ hättest du insgesamt 9720,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 168€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.19€

Nett =)


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (22. Juni 2008)

Oha, cooles Teil... 
und auch erschreckend^^ Ich würd mal sagen wer über 30% seines Lebens mit WoW verbringt sollte sich Gedanken machen... und wer bei 70% is (!!!!!!) ist krank.


----------



## Asphalaen (3. Juli 2008)

So, nach längerer Zeit und der aufkommenden /played-Diskussion in nem anderen Thread (hier gibt's hier auch mal n Update.

Gewünscht wurde die Möglichkeit, alle eingegebenen Daten speichern zu können und deswegen könnt ihr jetzt mit nem Cookie eure Infos einmal eingeben und einfacher abrufen. Sollte sich was ändern, einfach eingeben, das Cookie aktualisiert sich dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe, das macht euch glücklicher ^^

MfG
Asphalaen

//Nochmal der Link zu meiner Page: http://rupran.einserver.de/files/work/played/spielzeit.php


----------



## matth3s (21. Juli 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

/played: 68 Tage 4 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1636
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  552

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.96
Das sind umgerechnet 177.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 16.01.2007 hast du insgesamt 12.35% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 1.13% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 16.2 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 16.01.1992!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 7,00€ hättest du insgesamt 11.452,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 204€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.13€


----------



## Dolganar (21. Juli 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

/played: 98 Tage 19 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2371
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  697

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.4
Das sind umgerechnet 204 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 24.08.2006 hast du insgesamt 14.17% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 1.86% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 27 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 27.12.1993!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 14.226,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 264€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.12€

bringt einen schon bissl zum nachdenken^^


----------



## soul6 (21. Juli 2008)

Trendy0Eistee schrieb:


> Das sind so sachen, die will man lieber gar nit wissen :O Da ich auch an der Arbeit spielen kann ist die Zeit auch dementsprechend höher:
> 
> /played: 323 Tage 15 Stunden
> Gespielte Stunden seit dem 07.03.2005: 7767
> ...




AUTSCH !!!!
Also das find ich dann doch etwas bedenklich, oder ?!
Das sind ja mehr als 1/4 deines Lebens.
Will dir nicht unterstellen das es ein fake ist, doch ich dachte das gibt´s nur in den Horrorstorys,
soviel Zeit pro Tag (jeden Tag) in WOW rumzuhängen und das seit mehr als 3 Jahren ?!

Nun ja, jedem das seine und jeder so wie er will
lg
randy


----------



## Akavir (21. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass die meisten Leute ziemlich jung sind Oo

Wenn man so lies das einige 10% oder mehr ihres Lebens verbracht haben. Ich bin grade mal 19 und selbst wenn ich 400 Tage played eingebe, dann hätte ich grade mal 5.74% meines Lebens mit  WoW verbracht. Also irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl vieles ist fake oder die Eltern sind einfach nur unfähig.

So und jetzt meins:

/played: 140 Tage 0 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3360
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1256

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.68
Das sind umgerechnet 160.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 11.02.2005 hast du insgesamt 11.15% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 2.01% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 28.8 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 21.06.1989!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 10,00€ hättest du insgesamt 33.600,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.15€


----------



## Schteiler (21. Juli 2008)

Erstmal war ich überrascht das ich soviel played mit meinen ganzen Chars habe(Twinks und Bankchars eingerechnet).
Mein "Main" Char hat "nur" 99 Tage von den fast 254  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde es aber Schade das die AFK Zeit von den Servern nicht mitgeloggt wird weil viele Tage gefühlte 2 Stunden immer mein Char wieder eingeloggt habe ohne erdenklichen Grund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/played: 253 Tage 23 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 6095
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1090

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.59
Das sind umgerechnet 335.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 27.07.2005 hast du insgesamt 23.3% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht! 

Du hast insgesamt 4.02% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6&#8364; für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt  36.570,00&#8364; (Brutto) verdient!
Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364; / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 420&#8364;
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.07&#8364;

War ein ziemlicher Schock für mich aber ich spiele eh immer seltener WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Armandur (21. Juli 2008)

Wahnsinn, ich dachte die 14Tage HDRO die ich gespielt hab sind schon ein dicker Happen...

Dazu kann man nur sagen: Macht euch nicht kaputt! Sucht euch anderen Input oder euer Gehirn wird auf kurz oder lang zu Brei! Das kann niemand abstreiten!

Viel Glück dabei!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asphalaen (22. Juli 2008)

Wollt ihr noch andere Features oder habt ihr Ideen zu welchen?
Wenn ja, dann schreibt mir das möglichst schnell, denn ich bin ab in 14 Tagen für ein Jahr im Ausland... dann gibt's keine Updates mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Asphalaen


----------



## Izzo1990 (22. Juli 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

/played: 170 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 4090
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1193

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.43
Das sind umgerechnet 205.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 16.04.2005 hast du insgesamt 14.28% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 2.55% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 36.6 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 28.03.1990!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 24.540,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 456€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.11€

Mfg Izzo


----------



## HolySalva (22. Juli 2008)

also erstmal: super proggi, echt irre interessant. gz und so^^

aber: 


> Najo 3,5 stunden am tag halt ich jetzt nicht für sooo bedenklich. Wenn man das zb. auf We und Raids wo man dann länger on ist relativiert ist das eigentlich net viel. Angst machen würde mir eher ne 6-10 vorm komma lol



3,5 stunden pro tag soll nicht bedenklich sein? geht man davon aus das man 8 stunden schläft und 8 stunden arbeitet (bzw. zur schule geht) bleiben nur weitere acht stunden. davon dann also 3,5 ab wegen wow macht summa summarum noch 4,5 stunden echtes leben. wenn das nicht bedenklich ist weiss ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Eddishar (22. Juli 2008)

Frage an diejenigen, die sich jetzt erschrecken: was hättet ihr sonst gemacht? Also ich hatte die gesamte Zeit sehr viel Spaß mit sehr viel tollen Leuten - da bereue ich nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySalva (22. Juli 2008)

naja ich könnte nun sagen das man nem Sportverein hätte beitreten können, freiwillige soziale Arbeit leisten, reale Menschen treffen, Zeit mit der Freundin verbringen...aber was ich wesentlich interessanter finde: Einige hätten in der Zeit soviel geld verdient das man sich eine Weltreise über mehrere Monate hätte finanzieren können. Und diese statt WoW sogar hätte ausführen können  Das ist dann doch schon wesentlich interessanter als WoW. 
Jeder kann ja machen was er will, aber wenn ich mir angucke welche Möglichkeiten es neben WoW gibt und gegeben hätte...oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (22. Juli 2008)

HolySalva schrieb:


> also erstmal: super proggi, echt irre interessant. gz und so^^
> 
> aber:
> 
> ...



Nunja das ist doch etwas sehr negativ gerechnet...oder gehört Arbeiten/Schule bei dem man was mit anderen Menschen zu tun hat und Schlafen/Essen für dich nicht zum "echten Leben"? Was du da ausgerechnet hast, ist die Freizeit und WoW ist nunmal eine Freizeitbeschäftigung (sollte es sein).

3,5Std. sind zwar nicht wenig, aber denke ich auch nicht übermässig viel. Wenn man um 19h anfängt und um 22.30h ins Bett geht (als Beispiel), wär das doch ok.


----------



## HolySalva (22. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Nunja das ist doch etwas sehr negativ gerechnet...oder gehört Arbeiten/Schule bei dem man was mit anderen Menschen zu tun hat und Schlafen/Essen für dich nicht zum "echten Leben"? Was du da ausgerechnet hast, ist die Freizeit und WoW ist nunmal eine Freizeitbeschäftigung (sollte es sein).
> 
> 3,5Std. sind zwar nicht wenig, aber denke ich auch nicht übermässig viel. Wenn man um 19h anfängt und um 22.30h ins Bett geht (als Beispiel), wär das doch ok.



klar ist das negativ gerechnet, aber die Zahlen lassen ja auch reichlich Platz zur Interpretation. Statistik halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (22. Juli 2008)

HolySalva schrieb:


> naja ich könnte nun sagen das man nem Sportverein hätte beitreten können, freiwillige soziale Arbeit leisten, reale Menschen treffen, Zeit mit der Freundin verbringen...aber was ich wesentlich interessanter finde: Einige hätten in der Zeit soviel geld verdient das man sich eine Weltreise über mehrere Monate hätte finanzieren können. Und diese statt WoW sogar hätte ausführen können  Das ist dann doch schon wesentlich interessanter als WoW.
> Jeder kann ja machen was er will, aber wenn ich mir angucke welche Möglichkeiten es neben WoW gibt und gegeben hätte...oha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diese Rechnung "Was hättest du verdient wenn..." sehen zwar sehr interessant aus, setzt aber voraus, das du NUR Arbeitest. Denn die Zeit die man mit WoW verbringt ist ja logischerweise Freizeit (also NACH getaner Arbeit) wenn man nun nach der eigentlichen Arbeit nochmal arbeiten würde - also nichts weiter tut als Arbeiten - DANN wäre die Rechnung ok. Aber ein wenig Spass im Leben sollte man sich dann schön gönnen oder? 

Man arbeitet schliesslich um zu leben und lebt nicht um zu arbeiten...meine Meinung :-)


----------



## HolySalva (22. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Man arbeitet schliesslich um zu leben und lebt nicht um zu arbeiten...meine Meinung :-)



/signed^^ trotzdem, finde ich, hat das Zahlenspiel Gehalt


----------



## HordeCrusher (22. Juli 2008)

mmh blöd dass das ergebnis verfälscht wird wenn man wow einfach nur laufen lässt...

aber sonst ne super sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (22. Juli 2008)

HolySalva schrieb:


> /signed^^ trotzdem, finde ich, hat das Zahlenspiel Gehalt


Das hat es definitiv! Vorallem die Online-Stunden am Tag dürften denke ich einige doch böse überraschen. Hab für mich mal einen Tipp abgegeben, wieviel ich selber von mir denke, wieviel ich am Tag daddeln. Werd die PT dann heute abend mal durch das Script laufen lassen und glaube das ich überrascht werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySalva (22. Juli 2008)

Zählen die Stunden die wir hier hängen und darüber reden eigentlich auch mit in die WoW Zeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (22. Juli 2008)

HolySalva schrieb:


> Zählen die Stunden die wir hier hängen und darüber reden eigentlich auch mit in die WoW Zeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Laut meiner letzten Gehaltsabrechnung zählt das bei mir in die Arbeitszeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Behrchen (22. Juli 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

/played: 104 Tage 1 Stunde(n) 
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2497
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  872

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.86
Das sind umgerechnet 171.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 3.3.2006 hast du insgesamt 11.93% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht! 

Du hast insgesamt 1.82% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 26.4 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 28.11.1992!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6&#8364; für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 14.982,00&#8364; (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12&#8364; / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 336&#8364;
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.14&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySalva (22. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Laut meiner letzten Gehaltsabrechnung zählt das bei mir in die Arbeitszeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stellt ihr noch ein? suche grade nen job^^


----------



## GabbaFreshy (22. Juli 2008)

mit allen Chars ... Twinks und meinen 2 70er so etwa    100  days +


----------



## benni-88 (22. Juli 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

/played: 160 Tage 10 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 3850
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  760

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 5.07
Das sind umgerechnet 304.2 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 23.06.06 hast du insgesamt 21.11% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 2.14% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 30.6 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 25.01.1988!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 10,00€ hättest du insgesamt 38.500,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 288€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.08€

aua^^


----------



## Tamesyra (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    *autsch* und das bei ner 40std Woche Job

/played: 12 Tage 12 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 300
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  75

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 4
Das sind umgerechnet 240 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 08.05.2008 hast du insgesamt 16.67% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 0.11% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 1.8 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 21.02.1976!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 8,00€ hättest du insgesamt 2.400,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 12€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.08€


----------



## Farrwe (22. Juli 2008)

Deine Ergebnisse:

/played: 123 Tage 15 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2967
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  1246

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 2.38
Das sind umgerechnet 142.8 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 22.02.2005 hast du insgesamt 9.92% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 19,50€ hättest du insgesamt 57.856,50€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 480€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.17€

DAZU SAG ICH NUR  OMG


----------



## Aber Derbe (22. Juli 2008)

/played: 43 Tage 4 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 1036
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  572

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 1.81
Das sind umgerechnet 108.6 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 28.12.2006 hast du insgesamt 7.55% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 0.58% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 8.4 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 19.02.1988!

Wärst du für einen Stundenlohn von 6€ für diese Zeit arbeiten gegangen, hättest du insgesamt 6.216,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 216€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.22€


hm... 2stunden am tag .. nich schlecht o0


----------



## SOS5 (22. Juli 2008)

Also^^ hätten wir alle die ganze Zeit gearbeitet und das Geld zu langen gelegt könnten wir Microsoft kaufen und chillig weiterleben XD
Hier sind mal meine Ergebnise


Deine Ergebnisse:

/played: 113 Tage 1 Stunde(n)
Gespielte Stunden seit Account-Erstellung: 2713
Vergangene Tage seit Account-Erstellung:  766

Online-Stunden an JEDEM EINZELNEN TAG seit Erstellung (gerundet auf 2 Nachkommastellen): 3.54
Das sind umgerechnet 212.4 Minuten!

Seit der Accounterstellung am 17.06.2006 hast du insgesamt 14.76% deiner Zeit mit WoW verbracht!

Du hast insgesamt 2.29% deines Lebens mit WoW verbracht!
Umgerechnet sind das etwa 33 Minuten an jedem einzelnen Tag seit deiner Geburt am 22.13.1994!

Bei deinem eingegebenen Stundenlohn von 7,00€ hättest du insgesamt 18.991,00€ (Brutto) verdient!

Geld, das du bei einem mittleren Preis von 12€ / Monat schon in den Account gesteckt hast (wenn er dauerhaft aktiv war!): 288€
Ausgegebenes Geld pro gespielter Stunde (gerundet): 0.11€


----------

